# Открытый раздел > Вечные темы >  Продайка-Покупайка

## Домик в деревне

Решила завести такую тему. 

Могу продать такие культовые вещи:
1) кольца Sling-lings размер L, аллюминиевые, по 180р. Цвета черный, синий, серебряный, бронзовый.
2) слинг-шарф Дидимос новый в упаковке Глубоководные рыбы (цвет синий с черным), размер 7 (т.е. 5,2 метра)  за 3500р. оно недорого, да, хаха.

Также приглашаю всех, кто что-то хочет продать, писать сюда. Скоро мы обрастем пользователями и будет актуально.

----------


## Домик в деревне

1) Кольца черные проданы.
2) Шарф продан.

----------


## iskra

Девочки может быть кому нужен эргономичный рюкзачок i love mam Цвет бордо. Он неплохой Использовали его где то месяц, и щас что то залежался он у нас. Просто мне больше понравился май.

----------


## nezabudka

С удовольствием продам тренажер для младенца. Очень классная вещь, деревянная. Ставится над ребенком. Икеа. Вот ссылка
http://www.ikea.com/ru/ru/catalog/products/70108177 . Продаю за 500 р. Состояние идеальное.

----------


## iskra

Рюкзачок продан.

----------


## Еленк@

Продам зимнюю слингокуртку Коала Парка. Цвет винный размер L. б/у 1 зиму. 
http://radikal.ru/F/s43.radikal.ru/i...c9474.jpg.html


Может кто к зиме готовится. Очень теплая. Можно носить без ребенка
Хочу 3000р. Торг уместен. 
Или поменяюсь на куртку с возможностью ношения на спине. Зима или весна-осень.
_________________

----------


## Stace

Если еще не успели подготовиться к осени, то можно заказать из Латвии комбинезоны, куртки, брюки и трикотаж, производства Ленне. Я сама сейчас формирую оттуда посылку, желающие могут ко мне присоединиться.

----------


## iskra

А где можно посмотреть асссортимент?

----------


## Stace

в одноклассниках, в теме "Одежда из Латвии в Калуге".

----------


## Еленк@

продам слингодождевик ilovemum б/у два раза. 800рэ. 
http://www.ilovemum.ru/magazin?mode=...lder_id=527008 
продам флиску мать-ехидна с боковой молнией. цена 700рэ. размер М. 
http://demetrashop.ru/catalog/86/180.html

----------


## iskra

Могу предложить развивающий коврик с игрушками Тини лав. Большого размера. Цена по договорённости, но правда отдам почти даром!!!

----------


## Еленк@

дождевик продан

----------


## Lena

Принимаю заказы на слинги, эргономические рюкзачки, слингоодежду ТМ Sling.MariMama

----------


## nezabudka

продаю слингокуртку мать-ехидна размер S салатовая. состояние отличное. цена 3500р.

----------


## Stace

Принимаю заказы на закупку зимней одежды Lenne (Kerry) из Латвии.

----------


## Stace

Вот здесь можно посмотреть стоимость и ассортимент http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/moda-lv/albums/?ncrnd=9779

----------


## Kotik

Продам рюкзачок МБ-дизайн

----------


## Kotik

Продам детскую обувь. пинетки и мокасины, полностью кожаные. посмотреть здесь

----------


## iskra

> Продам детскую обувь. пинетки и мокасины, полностью кожаные. посмотреть здесь


А размер и стоимость?

----------


## Kotik

мокасины 21-24 размеры, 550 руб
пинетки 18, 20, 21, 22, 24 размеры, 420 руб.

----------


## lastochka

я хочу купить! а расцветки только такие у мокасинов? Синенькие бы хотелось...

----------


## Kotik

а какой размер интересует?

----------


## lastochka

Ну, скажем, мокасины примерно 20 размера. А пинеточки можно и 19,а то и 18

----------


## Kotik

мокасины с 21 размера только - это 13.5 см по стельке.
а пинетки есть 18 - с белыми бантами или лягушкой (11 см),  19 - не выпускается в принципе, 20 - с ракетой или кошкой (12.5 см).,21 размер 13 см по стельке.
у вас какая ножка?

----------


## lastochka

Я беру на вырост, к годику, ну или месяцам к 10-11. Ориентируюсь по старшему сыну. У него в год был 19 размер. А вы где территориально находитесь?Мокасины бы и на 21 взяла . Какие цвета есть?

----------


## Kotik

мокасы 21 размера остались только светло-зеленые
адрес напишу в личку.

----------


## Galina

продаю
водолазка для кормящих размер 46 (на этикетке 42) 550р новая
http://www.ilovemum.ru/magazin?mode=...F1%EE%E2%FB%E9
 мой адрес kondi79@mail.ru

----------


## troglodit

Здравствуйте! Продаю 
1. Шикарный слинг-шарф Didymos розовые лилии Limited Edition - носился совсем мало, с коробкой и инструкциями - цена 3500 р. - http://picasaweb.google.com/dmepopov/Wrap#
и здесь на мне http://vkontakte.ru/photo4602379_165656643
2. Май-слинг - EllaRoo Mei Tai Mango Mahogany - носили 4 мес, с коробкой - цена 1500 р. http://slingi-ru.ru/catalog/199.htm

----------


## yakudza

Куплю *радионяню*

----------


## Домик в деревне

Екатерина troglodit, фотографии по ссылке - просто улет! Какая красивущая семья, как вы естественно и непринужденно смотритесь в шарфе и с малышом у груди. Фотографии такие душевные и художественные! Здорово. Можно сказать, спасибо за ссылку, получила удовольствие. 
А также если кто-то думает купить шарф, то очень рекомендую лилии, очень красивый цвет, ну и качество Дидимос.

----------


## troglodit

Skitaltseva, спасибо большое!!!  я аж засмущалась :Smile: )

----------


## troglodit

Продаю зимнюю слингокуртку мать-ехидна черную S-ку - одета пару раз 3000 р -  вот такую http://www.gnomik-shop.ru/product.php?id_product=390

----------


## Еленк@

А карман часом никто не продает? на 50 размер чтобы поверх одежды носить?

----------


## Еленк@

Продам кормительную тунику айловмам. Вот такую серую. http://www.ilovemum.ru./magazin?mode...ct_id=21722603 
Новая .померяна. Хорошо будет на 46-48. Продаю ,потому что хочу черную!

----------


## Домик в деревне

Аааа, размер не мой, но красивая и видно, что удобная!!! Пойду закажу себе!!! =))))))))))

----------


## kazangi

Олесь, кольца продала?

----------


## Домик в деревне

Кольца для ССК? У меня еще есть пары 3-4 бугага. Я та еще коробочка. Надо?

----------


## kazangi

если муж не купил, или купил не то, то прибереги для меня пару, вечером тогда точнее отпишусь

----------


## Домик в деревне

ахаха. ок. если что у меня синие, черные и серые. я вообще себе точно оставлю парочку, т.к. впрок! ну и еще присматриваю тоже какую-нибудь красивую ткань на сск.

----------


## Еленк@

*Skitaltseva*
тамнаписано, что размер универсальный, но мне кажется, что на 42-44 будет большая, а так на мой 46 просто идеально!

----------


## Kisazaya

И я ее продаю... Тунику кормильную http://www.ilovemum.ru./magazin?mode...ct_id=21723003 Только у меня  без капюшона. Мой 42й в ней утонул.

----------


## kazangi

Олесь, кольца куплены, извини за беспокойство

----------


## Олк

Продаю слингокуртку "Спорт "Грэй" 3в1 размер 46-48: слингокуртка, для беременных, обычная куртка от I love mum. Мне оказалась велика. Без ребенка еще терпимо, я с дочкой вместе сильно (она маленькая еще – весит около 7 кг). Я ношу 44-46 размер, велика больше в плечах. Отлично будет на 48, подойдет на 46 и 50, но лучше мерить.  
   Как пишет производитель: «Курточки сшиты с запасом на беременность. Если НЕ ПРЕДПОЛАГАЕТСЯ НОСИТЬ В БЕРЕМЕННОСТЬ, то можно курточку брать размера поменьше. Мы примеряли размер 42-44 на ОГ-92 и ОБ-100см - сидит очень хорошо и девушка довольна»

----------


## nezabudka

продаю слинго-куртку Мать-ехидна. размер S. цвет салатовый. б/у одну зиму. состояние отличное. цена 2500рэ. доставлю в пределах Калуги.

----------


## kiara

Продаю* небулайзер детский (универсальный)* Hi Neb Norditalia новый в упаковке с гарантийным талоном, про-во Италия, белый с детскими наклейками в комплекте. В комплекте маски детская и взрослая, насадка-мундштук и насадка для носовых ингаляций. Универсальность прибора в том, что приспособлен и для растворов и  для масел. Причина продажи: остался лишний, делали с девчонками СП, одна так и не выкупила. Цена 2800р. Вот он - http://www.norditalia.su/catalog/det...recnum=15&up=4

----------


## Еленк@

куплю кольца. Можно пластиковые. Заберу в Калуге числа 3-5 января. Предложите, плиз!

----------


## Еленк@

все еще ищу кольца!

----------


## Домик в деревне

у меня есть, но одну пару почтой высылать смысла нет, а в Калугу я их взять с собой, когда на нг приезжали, не догадалась.
когда теперь оказия будет - не знаю.

----------


## Еленк@

да и я про тоже. кольца по цене пересылке будут равны  :Frown:

----------


## kazangi

а передать автобусом или проводником в поезде? я так много чего по городам передавала

----------


## Еленк@

ну тут своя загвоздка. я не в калуге а в области. в калуге набегами бываю.

----------


## kazangi

а в "вашу")) область транспорт не ходит до Москвы?

----------


## kiara

Из Москвы с Киевского в Калугу ходит экспресс, он останавливается на 3-х станциях, там и проводницы есть. Еленк@ - ты ж вроде с Малого или с Обнинска? Я передавала так подруге в Малый, все ок было.

----------


## Еленк@

1. у меня нет знакомого проводника.
2. Да я из Малого
3. не охото заморачиваться. Проводнику то тоже надо деньги давать.

----------


## kazangi

знакомый проводник и не нужен)) они все эту систему знают и часто передают всякие негабаритные передачки. И в случае с кольцами, имхо, достаточно шоколадки будет, т.к. это ну совсем не напряжная передача.

----------


## kiara

Вот-вот, у меня не было и нет знакомых проводников))) Я просто подошла к экспрессу, приглянулась мне проводница, так мол и так, сунула плитку Линдта, посылочка была не большая)Все)
Но если "не охота заморачиваться", то ждите кольца, Елен@))))))))))))))может когда нить и попадуться.

----------


## Еленк@

вы молодцы. все у всех схвачено, а я так не могу подойти к незнакомому человеку и попросить. И потом в моей ситуации это должен делать продавец. тут людям до почты лень дойти, а уж  с кем- то договариваться и подавно. 
 kiara а ваша ирония мне абсолютно непонятна. Почему мое объявление вызвало такое бурное обсуждение? Я всего лишь хочу купить кольца. Если у вас они есть  для продажи и вы готовы передать мне их с проводником - приму с благодарностью.

----------


## kiara

Где ирония?! Господь с Вами)))))))))))
Мы вообщет, помошь Вам предлагали - Вы просили, мы бурно предлагали варианты, возможно, удобные для Вас.

----------


## Еленк@

устала я связываться с пересылками и передачами. иначе бы разместила объявление в фор слинг или на слингоконсультанте.

----------


## yakudza

куплю б\у Радионяню!

Понимаю, что звучит не по ЕРовски))) Но у меня частный дом. Летом уложу Вику спать, сама в огород и каждые 5 минут бегаю к окнам слушать, не проснулась ли. Очень не удобно!
Может у кого завалялась?

----------


## kazangi

Кать, в одноклассниках продавали радионяню, посмотреть поподробнее?

----------


## yakudza

посмотри, пожалуйста!

----------


## kazangi

написала тебе в личку

----------


## Polixenia

> куплю б\у Радионяню!
> 
> Понимаю, что звучит не по ЕРовски)))


Немножко нафлудюЯ только недавно поняла, какая же это классная штука - радионяня! А ведь еще год назад считала, что это баловство. Поначалу она, может, и не нужна особо. Но вот с 6-ти Лизиных месяцев, когда она стала спать в коляске на балконе, мне стало не хватать такой вещицы. Потому что приходится постоянно бегать к балкону и проверять, спит или не спит. Особенно когда на кухне что-то готовишь, вода шумит, ничего слышно. У меня племянник скоро родится. Решили, что подарим на его рождение именно радионяню :Smile:

----------


## kazangi

я тож нафлудю))) радионяня - очень полезная штука, нам бы она тоже пригодилась, когда Улька в деревне в доме спала, а мы все на улице были, и когда она в машине засыпает, хоть в магазин сходить вдвоем, да много ситуаций, когда радионяня крайне нужна.

----------


## troglodit

Здравствуйте! Продаю стильный набор естественного родительства  :Smile:  
Подушку для кормления, теплую одежду для кормления - носила пару раз, и шикарный слинг Didymos

1. Платье теплое р 42-44, 1000 р - вот такое - http://www.shop4mama.ru/shop/nurse_mother/long_sleev...
2. Теплая куртка-худи белые мишки - Южная Корея - 1000 р.- по ссылке внизу - http://divarumina.ru/index/0-24
3. Водолазка Мать Ехидна, черная, L - 500р - такая же как по ссылке, только черная - http://demetrashop.ru/catalog/dress/79/1008.html
4. Подушка для кормления  (подушка большая и не плотная)- 500 р.
1. Шикарный слинг-шарф Didymos розовые лилии Limited Edition - носился совсем мало, с коробкой и инструкциями - цена 3100 р. - http://picasaweb.google.com/dmepopov/Wrap#
и здесь на мне http://vkontakte.ru/photo4602379_165656643
вопросы по почте tsudovo СОБАКА mail.ru

----------


## Еленк@

написала на почту.

----------


## Ларисик

Приветики всем! Продам автокресло 0+, для малыша до 13 кг, "Сam" Италия, бежево-черное, вот ссылка на фото http://kids.wikimart.ru/carchair/model/1655114/ , в отл.состоянии, использовали всего пять раз и не заметили как выросли из него, цена-2000р. Если вы заинтересовались, звоните 89105419355.

----------


## lastochka

Продаю слингопончо "Маммалия". Это пончо 3 в 1. На беременность, на слингоребенка и просто для повседневной жизни. Я его одела раза 3-4. Состояние идеальное. Сейчас таких уже нет, на сайте у маммалии другие расцветки, а фасон тот же. У меня серо-голубое пончо. Размер 44. Покупали за 3400, продаю за 2 тыс. если кого-то заинтересует, готова выложить фотки. Пончо на весну-лето-осень просто идеально!!!

----------


## Ёжик

> если кого-то заинтересует, готова выложить фотки


Если нетрудно

----------


## lastochka

Беремчатых не нахожу сейчас, может у мужа в ноуте. Давайте я вечером сфоткаюсь и выложу парочку. А пока есть одна фотка(косячная, прямо скажем, с точки зрения рекламы пончо)в альбоме "Ласточка" у Домика в Деревне. эта фотка вторая, кажется. Там можно расцветку понять.

----------


## lastochka

Выкладываю фотки :Smile:

----------


## Ёжик

Лоханулась я в очередной раз со Смоленским трикотажем. Ну не умею я там одежду сыну выбирать((( Сегодня уже переложила ответственность за выбор на продавщицу, но видимо какая-то новенькая была). Короче, никому не надо свежекупленную (380 р) и свежевыстиранную (при 40 градасах) пижаму на мальчика? Рост указан 110-116, но реальный меньше. Наверно, 104-110. Отдам за 300 р. Мы не меряли, не гладили. Может надо как раз кому, а то уже надоело деньги выбрасывать.

----------


## kiara

Вот-и я лоханулась)))))))))) Но только не в трикотаже)
Продаю * Детские Crocs Classic (Cayman)*  - цвет ярко-желтый, размер 10\11, это на 27,5 европейский. Оригинальные, с маркировкой и лейбами, померяли лишь один раз на носок и все)
Взяли две пары - кедами нам пришлись в пору, а вот летние шлепки, ну велики здорово. Ножка у нас узкая. *Продаю за 1500р*

----------


## Polixenia

Продаю слинг-рюкзак амаэру "техас". Верх рюкзака темно-синий джинс, подкладка бежевый хлопок. Поскольку в рюкзачке каталась девочка, спинку рюкзачка украсила очаровательной термоаппликацией из трех белых бабочек. Состояние рюкзачка отличное, б/у 1 год, носился бережно и немного, стиран один раз. Цена 2000 р., покупала за 2500. В качестве бесплатного бонуса к рюкзачку прилагаются накладки для сосания (цвет бежевый, новые, нам не пригодились). Все вопросы в личку.

P.S.: Кстати, на аватарке младшенькая как раз в амаэру "техас" :Smile:

----------


## Еленк@

продам вот такой кармашек слинлингс  24 размер. 600р. состояние отличное. пересылку поделим. Карта СБ.

----------


## Ёжик

А никто не продает май-слинг недорого?

----------


## mamaRita

Продаю слинг-шарф Didymos Lisa, размер 4 (длина 3.80 кажется). Состояние хорошее. 2500.

----------


## Алена

Продаю детскую кроватку - 2 положения дна, снимающаяся боковина, кокосовый матрас (с динозавриками + мягкие бортики в подарок (светло-бежевые с мишкой). Цена за все - 3 000 рублей
http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lenasaj...403656/?page=0
http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lenasaj...403659/?page=0

----------


## yakudza

Куплю детское автокресло 0+, а также радионяню.

----------


## Еленк@

Яами Мами вот такое  
48 размер, трикотаж. На мои бедра 103 маловато.  покупала за 1100 с пересылкой. предлагайте цену.

----------


## Ёжик

Продаю слинг-шарф (Girasol Romantique). 3000 р. 4,6 метра. Я вторая хозяйка, шарф в идеальном состоянии.
http://www.mygirasol.ru/product/girasol-romantique/

----------


## FregL

Продаются два высоких цветка в горшках, высотой 135см(с горшком).

*Молочай беложилковый и Драцена.*

http://img202.imageshack.us/img202/4...0008941024.jpg
http://img809.imageshack.us/img809/6...0008951024.jpg

Цветы не мои, т.ч. звоните хозяйке 8-920-871-2112(Светлана)

Отдает не дорого, по 500р за кадку.

----------


## Ёжик

Май-слинг, новый, одела 2 раза от силы, не сраслось((( А красивущий какой, эх!
http://new-mama.ru/product/maj-sling...kie-ornamenty/
1000 р.

----------


## Ёжик

Май и Гирасол проданы)))
Продаю новый эргономичный рюкзак Гусленок и подголовником. Расцветка Серый кардинал. 
1500

----------


## polya

Ежик
о, я у вас сегодня май забирала.)
спасибо, очень понравился.

ссори, за флуд.

----------


## Ёжик

Замечательно)))

----------


## kiara

Вот ёлки-палки!!! А я май искала(((((((((((((( увели из-под носа)))) 
Ёжик-долго доставка была этого мая? И сразу вопрос о "больном" спинка высокая? И до скольки кг выдерживает?

----------


## polya

Оксан, я от себя добалю, хоть и не Ежик)))
Спинка высокая, я еще 2 раза подворачивала, иначе Макара (76 см) с головой скрывало. Могу Матвея попробовать запихать, если хочешь?

----------


## kiara

Спасибо, Катерин, пихни, ладно?
Я сейчас просмотрела сайт-мне оч понра маи. Написала, может сделают для нас индивидуальный с бОльшей спинкой...
Офф - ты фоты-то когда заберешь? Ближе всех живешь, а никак не пересечемся)))) Кста - если пойдешь за фотами, может возьмешь май пощупать мне?

----------


## polya

Когда скажешь, тогда и зайду. Могу завтра.

----------


## polya

Матвей влез, весим 18 кг. Тяжело, блин. На спину надо, конечно. но длины спинки хватило.
Давай, пересечемся, и ты сама Кузю в нем попробуешь поносить.

----------


## Ёжик

kiara, я выше продавала свой май от Кэррот, а у  Катерины новый май от Гусленка  :Wink:

----------


## kiara

Ёжик, ааааааааааааа)Семен Семеныч)
А Кэррот продан, да? Как у него со спинкой, а то я прям загорелась Морковкиными слингами)))))

----------


## Ёжик

Продан, да. Спинка самая обычная))) я даже не знаю, что про нее написать)) что конкретно интересует в спинке?

----------


## Еленк@

куплю интересное платье для кормления. на 48-50. Предложите что- нибудь!

----------


## kiara

В спинке интересует её высота) Например, в рюкзаке-амаэрке тодлер мы не помещаемся напрочь, еще в парочке-аналогично. Именно спинки по высоте не хватает, еле-еле попу закрывает.
Но я уже списалась с производителем, может что придумаем.

----------


## Ёжик

Продаю фаст от Кэррот 800 р.

----------


## Ёжик

Ну еще что ли напишу здесь, мало ли))
Слингокуртка флисовая "Сердце к сердцу", сиреневая. Р-р 42-44. Ношена аккуратно. Отдаю уже за 1600 р.))

Еще шарфы Дидимос Катя севшая 6-ка - 2000р.
Павлины Бургунди р-р 6 - 2900 всего))

----------


## Jazz

Ёжик, я в личку написала.

----------


## kiara

> куплю интересное платье для кормления. на 48-50. Предложите что- нибудь!


Вот здесь совершенно прекрасные модели платьев http://www.ellevill.org/category/dresses/

----------


## lastochka

Продаю слингокуртку от ТМ Мать-Ехидна. Цвт розовый, очень приятный, отлично освежает. Внутри флис везде, кроме рукавов(там просто атласная подкладка). Размер 42-44. 1500р. Торг!Состояние идеальное.
http://activema.ru/product/slingokur...tstegivaetsja/
На выхах в лдин из дней буду в Калуге.

----------


## kazangi

отдам котенка

----------


## Marmelad

Кто-нибудь продает зимнюю слингокуртку?

----------


## МаАрЛея

Я продаю. Мать-Ехидна 50-52. 3 в 1.голубая. 2800.
http://www.odnoklassniki.ru/profile/...511165/pphotos (фото осеннее  было в ней очень жарко)

----------


## Marmelad

Куплю осеннюю слингокуртку со вставой для беременных.

----------


## Ol_Gu

Я продаю зимнюю слингокуртку. Размер S (44). Мать-ехидна, цвет голубой. 3000 р.

----------


## Ol_Gu

вот такая слингокуртка: http://www.puzo-karapuza.ru/catalogu...aya_golubaya4/

----------


## Еленк@

продам флисовый комбинезон хоппедиз. красный. размер самый большой - 96. 1000р. с пересылкой. торг.

----------


## Panda

нужен рюкзак или слинг. но лучше рюкзак. может, кто-нибудь хочет продать? )))

----------


## kiara

У меня болтается наш Амаэрка без толку. Размер тодлер, полосатик  в голубой (к нему есть гетры шерстяные), чичаз фото попробую найти.
Вот он http://kalugadeti.ru/showthread.php?47&p=3596#post3596  может не сильно видно, но общее впечатление.

----------


## kazangi

Наташ, Ольга Егорова вроде хотела свой продать, узнай у нее

----------


## Домик в деревне

я продаю май-слинг вот такой. фирма Ленни-лэм польская, сшит из шарфовой ткани. именно тот, что на картинке. ношен мало, хороший. 1000р.

----------


## Еленк@

Продам слингокуртку от МАМ вот такую http://www.mamdesign.net/carrying/clothes/mamcoat.html коричневая. Размер 52-54. (может и больше)) Отлично подойдет для высокой мамы. 4000р. Могу передать в Калугу.

----------


## Ёжик

Продаю джинсики на мальчика Next, нам малы оказались, реально на рост 104 где-то. Р-р 4 года.
Вот такие http://www.nextdirect.com/ru....3b%26gt
1000 р.

----------


## Polixenia

Девочки, а я вот колясочку прогулочную хочу прикупить... Ту, которой мы пользовались до недавнего времени, уехала в Москву к брату, это была коляска его старшей дочери, а теперь у них до "экипажа" и младший сынок дорос. Моя принцесса привыкла днем спать в коляске на балконе. Ну, и по выходным ее папа катает в парке. Хочу коляску с перекидной ручкой, ибо привыкли во время прогулки смотреть с ребенком друг на друга и разговаривать. Ну, и чтоб колеса были не очень мелкие. Предложите мне вариантик, пжлст)

----------


## Ol_Gu

Я тоже искала себе коляску с перекидной ручкой, мне было важно видеть ребенка. После долгих поисков нашла вот такую:
http://www.chicco-russia.ru/index.ph...m_r=13&id=3617
правда мы ее покупали не за 19000, а за 11000. В общем, дороговато выходит. Но я ОЧЕНЬ-ПРЕОЧЕНЬ довольна!
Есть, правда, одно НО: я маленького роста, и высота ручек для меня идеальная, мужу (рост 194) не очень удобно.

----------


## nezabudka

продаю слингокуртку мать-ехидна размер S салатовая. состояние отличное. цена 2000р.

----------


## kazangi

продам шезлонг 1000р. и подушку для кормления 300р

----------


## lastochka

Продаю замечательный шарфик дидимос индио смарагд размера 3. Отличный шарфик в морском стиле. цвет непередаваем. Подходит как малышам, так и подросшим малышам, посидеть у мамы где-нибудь за спиной или впереди в неполном кнк.  Цена , скажем, 2200. Торг возможен.

----------


## Еленк@

очень куплю в рассрочку шарфовый сск не менее 190см! до 1200р.

----------


## lastochka

ага, у нас тоже такая коляска. все в ней хорошо,кроме вот чего:1.тяжелая, аж 10 кг!!!2. Спинка очень узкая. Крупному ребенку неудобно(((

----------


## lastochka

> ага, у нас тоже такая коляска. все в ней хорошо,кроме вот чего:1.тяжелая, аж 10 кг!!!2. Спинка очень узкая. Крупному ребенку неудобно(((


это был ответ на пост про коляску, цитировать забыла :Frown: (

----------


## lastochka

Пристраиваю комплект шапка+шарф Луиза, размер 52-54. Подойдет девочке начиная от 7-8 лет и девушке тоже. 
Я брала себе, но под шапку ношу хвост, с ним мне эта шапка маловата. Состав:мохер-30%, шерсть - 20%, акрил-40%, лайкра - 10%. Стразы Swarovsky, натуральный мех енота на помпонах. Цвет как на картинке. Цена 1500 р. В заупке стоил 2100. Бирки не срезала.

----------


## kiara

Ленчик, а ты в Калуге не будешь часом? Промерять бы, я белую ищу, но как мне помпоны-не знаю))))

----------


## ПрЫнцесска

Неспешно куплю зимнюю слингокуртку б/у примерно 44 размера

----------


## Домик в деревне

Ой какая новость хорошая!
В фор_слингз курточки смотрела?
рекомендую покупать в конце весны, когда все будут задешево продавать свои красоты. сейчас сезон - цены вверху.
а также из моего личного понимания удобства курток. клевые: ямама, айлавмам и пальто мамарядом. мать-ехидна слабенько шьют. ну и можно почитать в сообществе отзывы slingoodezhda.livejournal.com Там и про новинки пишут.

----------


## ПрЫнцесска

Фор-слингз - это что за зверь? Я вообще думала к зиме этой купить, чтоб беременной еще носить. А по поводу фирмы, то я на Б/У рассчитываю, в Калуге выбор, наверно, будет не велик

----------


## Домик в деревне

в Калуге, мне ка, вообще ничего толкового не купить. или я не знаю мест.
for-slings.livejournal.com огромная слингобарахолка
ну и на слингоконсультанте.
мне думается, чем в Калуге искать, проще там написать, что Купишь то-то с пересылкой. а уж предложений куча будет. за последнее время слингомир глобально так расширился.

----------


## Ёжик

ПрЫнцесска, насколько я понимаю, надо оговаривать, что тебе куртка со вставкой для беременных нужна. Она часто отдельно продается. А на след. год я скорее всего свою снежинковую от Фантинос продавать буду  :Wink:

----------


## Домик в деревне

Ежик!!! А покажи же фотографию в такой курточке!!!! Очень хочется полюбоваться. Классная она? Дорогущая - это факт!

----------


## Ёжик

Ну да, недешево. Но я так посмотрела, обычное пальто на зиму тыс 7,5 у нас стоит, так что в принципе и нормально получилось. А вот с фотографией пока никак. Все только планирую сфотографироваться.

----------


## lastochka

> Ленчик, а ты в Калуге не будешь часом? Промерять бы, я белую ищу, но как мне помпоны-не знаю))))


Оксан планирую на выборы приехать :Smile:  в субботу 3.12 могу встретиться.тут еще желающие есть.если не продастся - привезу.или ты очень желаешь?я тогда местных желающих подвину немного...

----------


## kiara

Лен, а на воскресенье ты не планируешь остаться?! У нас праздник - 1 год нашей Леле)!!!! По-моему, повод круче, чем выборы))))
Давай так, если местные не перехватят у тебя 100%, то я тут его гляну и если мне ок-то возьму 3.12. Договорились?
Хочу белый комплект (или розовый * не смейтесь))))), но сильно боюсь за помпоны) Хотя....Может очень миленько быть)
Лен, ты себе брала - как оно тетьке в помпонах? Нормально смотрится? И этот на шапке - он на макушке или должен (может) низко висеть сзади? Мне нужно, чтоб шапка на макушке заканчивалась, не висела вниз.

----------


## Polixenia

Продаю куртку для беременных Sweet Mama, размер 44. Модель сезона 2009-2010. Состояние очень хорошее, была в эксплуатации 4,5 месяца. Цена 4500 рублей. В подарок красивая блуза с длинным рукавом для беременных и кормящих (основной цвет темно-серый, плюс немного фуксии), размер 42-44.

----------


## lastochka

> Лен, а на воскресенье ты не планируешь остаться?! У нас праздник - 1 год нашей Леле)!!!! По-моему, повод круче, чем выборы))))
> Давай так, если местные не перехватят у тебя 100%, то я тут его гляну и если мне ок-то возьму 3.12. Договорились?
> Хочу белый комплект (или розовый * не смейтесь))))), но сильно боюсь за помпоны) Хотя....Может очень миленько быть)
> Лен, ты себе брала - как оно тетьке в помпонах? Нормально смотрится? И этот на шапке - он на макушке или должен (может) низко висеть сзади? Мне нужно, чтоб шапка на макушке заканчивалась, не висела вниз.


Оксан, шапка как раз как на фото, не висящая. Помпон строго на затылке)) еще и бантик на шапочке оранжевый, под цвет твоих волос :Smile:  тут девушка еще думает. так что все может быть , что и твоей примерки дождется.
а во сколько юбилей у Лели? я бы очень хотела, но после обеда в воскр мы уезжаем обычно, чтобы до пробок проскочить успеть

----------


## kiara

Ну значит если шапка "моя" - то меня дождется))))
А мы планируем как всегда - с 12 начинать *практика показала, что с 11 никто не приходит))))))) лишь пара человек, а все все равно подтягиваются к 12.)

----------


## lastochka

Снижаю цену на прерасный шарфик-коротыш дидимос индио смарагд. Отлично разбавит ваш шарфовый гардероб, а уж сколько намоток с ним можно сделать и не мести при этом концами пол !!!Как с новорожденными, так и с подросшими тоддлерами. цвет - прекрасный бирюзовый, морской шарф, а также отлично будет смотреться на фоне белого снега! Очень рекомендую!!! Сейчас всего за 1800. На выхах буду в Калуге :Smile:

----------


## lastochka

> Ну значит если шапка "моя" - то меня дождется))))
> А мы планируем как всегда - с 12 начинать *практика показала, что с 11 никто не приходит))))))) лишь пара человек, а все все равно подтягиваются к 12.)


Оксан, на выхи не приехали, Вася приболел :Frown:  Что самое смешное - шапка так и не продалась, обе девушки снялись :Smile: )

----------


## Домик в деревне

Ежели вдруг что. Я продаю следующее:
1. Бархатцы Дидимос 50% льна размер 6 - 2900р.
2. Фиолетовые павлины Дидимос со льном размер 6 (новые в коробке, не доставались) - 5000р.
3. Май слинг Лэнни Лэмб в голубую полоску с красивой нашивкой - 800р.
4. Рыбы Дидимос натур с туссовым шелком размер 7 (постираны 1 раз вручную без порошка, несколько раз намотаны, в ширину сели на пару сантиметров, но у них было много сантиметров на усадку) - 5300р. _проданы_
5. Половина 6ки шарфа Дидимос Индио Медь с Кашемиром на палантин, еще не разрезан, оставляю себе на палантин, возьму напарника, так сказать. Могу просто отрезать, могу подшить. С подшивом 3500р.
6. Рубин-абрикос, шарф с шелком, индио, 7ка. 6500р. В идеальном состоянии. Продать не горит, по этому пункту не торгуюсь. вдруг кому надо.
7. Половина 6ки Дидимос Индио Пудер с шелком тоже самое, цена 3000р.
8. Карман Хотслингз размер 5! на высокую маму размера 50 или на среднего роста на размер 50-52. Шикарный, голубой в огурцах, односторонний, больше не производят. - 600р.
9. Отрез на сск или готовый сск из Дидимос павлины бургунди - 2300 за готовый. Отрез за 1900 р.
Возможен обмен. Можно предложить, что хочу - не знаю.

----------


## kiara

> Оксан, на выхи не приехали, Вася приболел Что самое смешное - шапка так и не продалась, обе девушки снялись)


Лен, ну так значит моя шапка)))))
Вы как-нить выберетесь к нам?

----------


## Polixenia

Продается замечательный амаэру таити - позитивный оранжевый рюкзачок с цветочками. Вот такой: http://static.diary.ru/userdir/4/1/0...1/33850352.jpg
Состояние рюкзачка очень хорошее, в эксплуатации был совсем недолго. Цена 2000 рублей, возможен разумный торг.

----------


## Polixenia

Продаю слингокомплект мамин капор-манишка + шлемик для малыша, цвет розовый. Производство Ilovemum. Состояние идеальное, носился нечасто и аккуратно. 400 рублей. 
А также продаю прекрасный слинг-шарф хоппедиц сантьяго, 6. Идеально подходит для ношения тяжеленьких деток. 1800.

----------


## Marmelad

Продаю слингокуртку Мать-ехидна, зима. Голубая, 44 р-р.

----------


## Ёжик

Продам
1. Тунику Ямимамми. Р-р 44-46. Новая, с бирками. Не подошел цвет. Серее, чем на фото. 890 р.
Вот такую http://www.ymammy.ru/index.php?productID=791
2. Шарф с рукавами Babytash VIP-персона, цвет джинс. 1100 р. Не ношен ни разу, но этикетки срезаны. Не срослось у нас с ним как-то.
http://www.puzo-karapuza.ru/catalog....ip1

----------


## polya

Отдаю принтер лазерный, ч/б, б/у. LPT-порт (к ноутам не подключить). В хорошем состояние. Самовывоз.

----------


## Polixenia

> Продам
> 1. Тунику Ямимамми. Р-р 44-46. Новая, с бирками. Не подошел цвет. Серее, чем на фото. 890 р.
> Вот такую http://www.ymammy.ru/index.php?productID=791
> 2. Шарф с рукавами Babytash VIP-персона, цвет джинс. 1100 р. Не ношен ни разу, но этикетки срезаны. Не срослось у нас с ним как-то.
> http://www.puzo-karapuza.ru/catalog....ip1


Свет, ссылка на шарфик не открывается( а почему не срослось с ним? удобно его носить со слингом или рюкзаком, как думаешь?

----------


## olga_s

может, конечно, не к ЕР-мамам вопрос, но все же...)) нам манеж подарили. очень  хороший. а нам не нужен. поэтому продам.

----------


## Ёжик

> Свет, ссылка на шарфик не открывается( а почему не срослось с ним? удобно его носить со слингом или рюкзаком, как думаешь?


Оксан, не срастается у меня с многослойностью, наверно, поэтому. Слишком я суетлива для него еще)
А вот так? 
http://www.babytash.ru/_mod_files/ce...600x600_pc.jpg
И Цвет.
http://www.mamasya.ru/published/publ...8_jins_thm.jpg
А вот можно ли в эту конструкцию пристроить слинг или рюкзак, не знаю, думаю от способностей и креативности зависит.
Я прямо задумалась. Завтра попробую)

----------


## Polixenia

Да, Свет, так картинки видны. Смотрится очень красиво, я вспомнила, что года полтора назад даже засматривалась на этот шарфик) Но какая-то сложная конструкция. Хотя, возможно, просто так кажется. Свет, но это, наверное, одежа на относительно не холодное время года, да? то есть вот под куртку этот шарфик не наденешь?

----------


## Ёжик

Да, под куртку вряд ли. Это скорее замена кофточке на прохладные вечера.

----------


## Ёжик

> Продам
> 
> 2. Шарф с рукавами Babytash VIP-персона, цвет джинс. 1100 р. Не ношен ни разу, но этикетки срезаны. Не срослось у нас с ним как-то.
> http://www.puzo-karapuza.ru/catalog....ip1


  ОТЛОЖЕН.
Не нашла кнопки "редактирование".

----------


## Ёжик

Оксан, ты шарф продала? Завтра утром есть желающие его купить. Свяжись со мной, если я тебя до этого не найду) и если  шарф еще не продан)

----------


## Polixenia

> Оксан, ты шарф продала? Завтра утром есть желающие его купить. Свяжись со мной, если я тебя до этого не найду) и если  шарф еще не продан)


шарф продан, ага. Забыла отредактировать объявление(

----------


## olga_s

ПРОДОЛЖАЮ РАСПРОДАВАТЬ НЕНУЖНОЕ)))))) ПЛЮСОМ К НОВОМУ МАНЕЖУ ПРОДАЮ НОВУЮ КРОВАТКУ!!!
В связи с тем, что у нас получился совместный сон с рождения – продаю детскую кроватку, в которой ребенок не спал и не лежал ни минуты)) не писал-какал туда! т.е. абсолютно новую. И все, что в неё полагается)))) все было куплено в IKEA летом.
Итак, лоты:
1.	Кроватка для младенца из натурального дерева (бук), не окрашенная, без лака, без маятника. Экологично! Качественно! Длина: 124 см Ширина: 66 см Высота: 80 см Ширина кровати: 60 см  Длина кровати: 120 см.  Дно кровати можно устанавливать на двух разных уровнях. вот такая: http://www.ikea.com/ru/ru/catalog/products/00115751/ покупали за 1300 р. Без акции. Продаю за 900 рублей!!!
2.	Матрас для детской кроватки. Прочные пружины карманного типа обеспечивают оптимальную поддержку позвоночника, что особенно важно для растущего организма малыша. http://www.ikea.com/ru/ru/catalog/products/50150186/  Продаю за 2300 рублей!!!
3.	Очень стильный и симпатичный бортик – не голубой и не розовый, ха-ха!!!))))  не стиран! http://www.ikea.com/ru/ru/catalog/products/90129904/ Продаю за 500 рублей!!!
4.	Пододеяльник, наволочка д/кроватки – комплект новый, в упаковке! Продаю за 599 рублей!!! http://www.ikea.com/ru/ru/catalog/products/10153243/ расцветка мальчуковая больше, поэтому можно купить это отдельно от всего остального, или всё остальное без этого комплекта)))))
5.	Очень удобная натяжная простыня для кроватки – 2 штуки. Благодаря эластичной тесьме простыня ровно натягивается на матрасе.  Один раз постирана перед использованием, которого не состоялось. http://www.ikea.com/ru/ru/catalog/products/50113938/ 2 штуки. Продаю 250 руб.
6.	Наматрасник водоотталкивающий. http://www.ikea.com/ru/ru/catalog/products/40143304/ Продаю за 200 руб.

Довезем по городу до подъезда!

----------


## yakudza

Ищу сиделку для пожилого человека. Примерно с 8 до 18 ч., можно без мед. образования, главное - порядочную.
Если есть проверенные варианты - пишите в личку.

----------


## olga_s

Девочки! отдам за полезную вкусняшку два крема детских с календулой ВЕЛЕДА (оба начатые по одному разу, ага)) ) вот такие http://eco-perm.ru/children/151-wele...babycreme.html 
с кожей нет проблем, и мы что-то косметикой никак не пользуемся))))

----------


## Polixenia

Ирин, тебе нравится кремик? Наверное, нам тоже надо) Оль, тогда я заберу, ага? Вкусняшку отдам при встрече. Увидимся, надеюсь, уже на этой недельке

----------


## Anastasia

Срочно куплю карнавальный костюм для мальчика 2 лет!

----------


## yakudza

> Девочки! отдам за полезную вкусняшку два крема детских с календулой ВЕЛЕДА (оба начатые по одному разу, ага)) ) вот такие http://eco-perm.ru/children/151-wele...babycreme.html 
> с кожей нет проблем, и мы что-то косметикой никак не пользуемся))))


обсуждение кремов перенесено в тему Уход за нежной кожицей наших малышей (и мам)))

----------


## Olga_Kuzmina

Срочно продаю НОВУЮ зимнююю слингокуртку 3 в одном (беременная, обычная и слинго) ай лав мам. "Роксана" светло-сиреневая:  http://www.ilovemum.ru/catalog/slingo-kurtka/5962 Очень теплая. До -30. Одевали 1 раз. не подошел размер. Цена на сайте ай лав мам с рождественской скидкой 5925. Сброшу еще 500 рублей. Старая цена 7900.Размер 42.  Пишите на ain_sof@mail.ru

----------


## olga_s

куплю икеевский деревянный детский стульчик в отличном состоянии, т.к. икея их больше не производит(((
 вот такой http://static.eva.ru/eva/​40001-5000...​2030598.jpg

----------


## Домик в деревне

Девочки, пристраиваю вот такие кроссовки Reebok Easy Tone новые с этикеткой, без коробки, за 1300р. Покупала из Америки на большущей распродаже. Размер 7 американский, наш 37,5. В жизни серебристый цвет более насыщенный
Оксан, kiara, тебе, наверное, будут как раз. Не надо? Возможно и Насте Jazz тоже. Моей маме на наш русский размер 37 - великоваты. Т.е. подозреваю, что это 37,5-38.

----------


## mamaRita

Олесь, мне, мне нужно!!! И размер должен подойти :Smile:

----------


## Домик в деревне

Рита, ну ок, на Лелю возьму. Или если (вдруг!) на Лелю не попаду, то оставлю у мамы в Калуге.

----------


## mamaRita

Пасибки, я ежели что могу и в воскресенье сразу заехать. Но я очень надеюсь, что на Леле! :Smile:

----------


## kiara

И мне надо) я займу. Ландсетовская 7-ка на меня идеально села.
Но больше надо, чтоб ты на Лелю приехала, Олесь)))))))))))))

----------


## olga_s

девочки, я про 37,5 размер - у меня подруга продает две пары новых туфлель на шпильке из кожи питона ручной работы из италии.  очень стильные. кому интересно - пришлю фото и цены. подруга в канаде сейчас. а туфли у меня дома. можно придти померить.

----------


## Амина

Ну что ж маленькие такие?(

----------


## kirsanova_new

продам пальто на весну-осень , длина до середины бедра, верх44, дальше 46р-р. марка F5 jeans
новая, все ярлыки на куртке, мне не подошла длина, цена 3500
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Polixenia

Продаю флисовую слингокуртку ILM. Цвет - баклажан, размер 42-44. Состояние хорошее. Цена 2500.

----------


## freedom

Polixenia, а как эта курточка на раннюю весну? Симпатичная=)

----------


## Polixenia

*freedom*, прям на раннюю весну она не пойдет, я думаю. Я носила ее примерно от +5. На мне при этом были водолазка, слинг-шарф и ребенок) Не мерзла. В +10 и выше на мне была только футболка. Вот как-то так. А куртка да, отличная.

----------


## kirsanova_new

*продаю слинг-шарф*
 рыбки петрол,6-ка, состояние идеальное, я вторая хозяйка. Шарф мягкий, держучий, продаю, только из-за финансов и новых хотелок)))
4000т.р

----------


## Polixenia

Снизила цену на флиску на 250 рублей

----------


## Olga_Kuzmina

*Модератор*: Удалена коммерческая реклама.
См. *Про рекламу на форуме*

----------


## Ёжик

Продаю замечательный рюкзачок Бьянка, в отличном состоянии, не срослось у нас с цветом (себе другую расцветку оставляю).
Не люблю долго продавать, потому всего 3800 р. Торг уместен))
Вот такой
http://www.sling.ee/index.php?page=s...hk=1&Itemid=13
А может даже на шарфик его какой-нибудь поменяю)

----------


## Домик в деревне

> Продаю замечательный рюкзачок Бьянка, в отличном состоянии, не срослось у нас с цветом (себе другую расцветку оставляю).
> Не люблю долго продавать, потому всего 3800 р. Торг уместен))
> Вот такой
> http://www.sling.ee/index.php?page=s...hk=1&Itemid=13
> А может даже на шарфик его какой-нибудь поменяю)


 ой-ой-ой
я бы поменялась на шарфик.
павлины фиолетовые со льном не интересуют? 6ка.

----------


## mamaRita

Если что, я за Домиком :Wink:  Могу предложить деньги либо Лизу 4ку :Wink:

----------


## Ёжик

Девочки, со мной раньше вас связались. Продан уже.

----------


## Olga_Kuzmina

Продаю б/у слинг-рюкзак I love mum Африка. Оранжевый! Хлопковый рюкзачок с аппликациями жирафов на кармашке и пятнистым капюшоном.
Для детей с 4-х месяцев до 3-4 лет.
Материал:  Темнооранжевый хлопок Cotton Oxford Peach с водооттталкивающей обработкой. Подкладочная ткань и капюшон- мягкий молочный хлопок Cotton Twill Peach.
На капюшоне бледный принт пятен Жирафа, нанесенный мелкой точкой (растром) методом шелкографии

Состояние строп и фастексов отличное. Никогда не подводили. Единственный недостаток - немного выцвел. Цена 1200 рублей

----------


## Olga_Kuzmina

Рюкзак с Жирафиком продан! Спасибо Ежику за Бьянку. Она прекрасна! Реально грустно расставаться со своей Африкой. Но объективно мы из нее выросли!  :Smile:  Млин, я даже не знала, что способна испытывать теплые чувства вещам. Тем более к своему старому слингорюкзачку  :Smile:

----------


## Ёжик

Мне тоже по поводу Бьянки взгруснулось) Но решила, что в хорошие руки отдаю)

----------


## Polixenia

Когда я продаю свои слинги, у меня такое чувство, что я друга продаю... Хорошо, что продаю нечасто)

----------


## Амина

Девочки, обнаружила у себя накладки на рюкзачки, Амаэровские, белые хлопковые и бежевые, бамбуковые. Отдам по 100 руб.

----------


## mamaRita

Продаю автомобильное кресло Chicco группы 0+ (от 0 до 13 кг). Состояние идеальное. 3200 рублей. Вот такое http://www.avtokresla.ru/catalogue/products/7799.html

----------


## летняя мама

Продаю новые сапожки для мальчика (весна-осень). Размер 28. Длина по стельке 18 см. Франция(сделаны в Испании). Покупала он-лайн. Промахнулась с размером.


саплжки 2.jpgсапожки 3.jpgсапожки1.jpgсапожки.jpg

Забыла написать)), цена 1350 руб.

----------


## kiara

Летняя мама - нам нужно!!!Очень) и размер наш и мы ничего еще так и не купили - можно примерить, пощупать?
Мы ведь рядом тер-но,да?

----------


## летняя мама

> Летняя мама - нам нужно!!!Очень) и размер наш и мы ничего еще так и не купили - можно примерить, пощупать?
> Мы ведь рядом тер-но,да?


Оксана, да, Примерно рядом. 
Я на Циолковского , рядом с 5-ой больницей. Можно и померить и пощупать. Телефон в личку написать?

----------


## kiara

> Оксана, да, Примерно рядом. 
> Я на Циолковского , рядом с 5-ой больницей. Можно и померить и пощупать. Телефон в личку написать?


А если я предложу вам с детенками и ботами до Немо дойти-большой наглостью будет с моей стороны? - Обещаю бесплатный час игры у нас)))) И телефон - ага, в личку)Спасибо!

----------


## летняя мама

> А если я предложу вам с детенками и ботами до Немо дойти-большой наглостью будет с моей стороны? - Обещаю бесплатный час игры у нас)))) И телефон - ага, в личку)Спасибо!


Телефон отправила. А насчет часа игры спасибо, конечно, но боюсь мы за ремонт игровой комнаты не расплатимся. Деть-шилопоп))

----------


## kiara

Кхе-кхе))) Это не игровая комната *я не о Монтессори-центре говорю, игровая у нас там", Немо-это довольно большой детский клуб, помещение ниже уровнем Монтессори) И он выдержал с сентября уже не одну сотню шилопопиков)))) И выдержит еще, а лабиринт и батут у нас добротные, так что беспокоиться не о чем.

----------


## mamaRita

Летняя мама, ну вы рассмешили!! Разбомбить Немо! Так он же для них, шилопопов и придуман! Чтоб там было где пошилопопить :Smile: )) Так что не советую от подобного предложения отказываться, почувствуете на час себя свободной, а там, глядишь, и на второй останетесь

----------


## летняя мама

> Летняя мама, ну вы рассмешили!! Разбомбить Немо! Так он же для них, шилопопов и придуман! Чтоб там было где пошилопопить)) Так что не советую от подобного предложения отказываться, почувствуете на час себя свободной, а там, глядишь, и на второй останетесь


Я не отказываюсь). И, да, думаю, вторым часом сына не ограничится, попросит там жить остаться)

----------


## yakudza

Обсуждение автокресел перенесла в отдельную тему

----------


## kazangi

продам зимний комплект Шалуны, от +5 до -40, изософт, р-р 98, 2500р. Легкий, не сковывает движений.

----------


## Polixenia

Продаю две водолазки для кормления. 
1. Черничная "Клеопатра", ILM, размер 46. Куплена полтора месяца назад, мне оказалась немного велика. 600 рублей.

2. Водолазка простая шоколадная, Milk Rivers, размер 44. Носила ее одно время довольно активно, но состояние водолазки очень хорошее. 400 рублей. (На фото водолазка черного цвета, в шоколадном варианте снимков не нашла). У водолазки очень удобный секрет кормления: круги под верхним слоем.

----------


## olga_s

продам флисовую слингокуртку 3 в 1 Рандеву вдвоем, ILM. Цвет молочный, размер 42--44, но на мой почти 46 - отлично, состояние отличное. ношена разы. ещё не стирана. постираю перед продажей, если нужно. очень удобная для беременных. 1200 руб.

----------


## olga_s

ФЛИСКА ПРОДАНА

----------


## olga_s

Продаю очень стильную и распрекрасную блузу "Летучая мышь" для беременных и кормящих мам Yammy Mammy. размер 46. новая, но бирку срезала. размер не подошел, только примерила. очень жаль, потому что мега классная вещь! покупала за 1490 - отдам за 1300!

----------


## olga_s

блуза продана

----------


## olga_s

опять я!!!! распродаю ненужное!!

продам Пододеяльник, наволочка д/кроватки 120 на 60 ИКЕА  –  комплект новый, в упаковке! для мальчишки, но цвет - не голубой, бежевый в мелкую клеточку с красивым неаляпистым рисунком))) 

 Длина пододеяльника: 125 см 
 Ширина пододеяльника: 110 см 
 Длина наволочки: 55 см 
 Ширина наволочки: 35 см 

 Двусторонний пододеяльник с разным рисунком на каждой стороне. 
 Наволочка с декоративной вышивкой. 

 Продаю за 550 рублей!!! вот такой:  http://www.ikea.com/ru/ru/catalog/products/10153243/


*ШЕПОТОМ*: ещё МАНЕЖ НОВЫЙ угловой непользованный ни разу продаю! 1700 руб.

----------


## kiara

Продам три кровати для детей - цвет синий, вот такие http://www.ikea.com/ru/ru/catalog/pr...06/#/S39858939
комплект полный (каркас+дно+бортик), в эксплуатации от 1месяца до 3-х. Состояние идеальное (детки спали по 2 часа в день всего), есть на одной скол краски - от движения бортика-ограничителя, при установке самого бортика царапина не видна, но на бортике сбиты резиночки, из-за этого бортик и царапал кровать. 
Цена 3600р, за кровать с дефектом - 3300р.

----------


## Polixenia

Продаю слингокомбинезон ILM "Сиреневые бабочки", размер 2-4 года на рост 92-104, но думаю, что маломерит, четырехлетка в этот комбез, вряд ли, поместится. 
Комбез вот такой: 



Комбезик был куплен прошлой осенью, носился немного - раза три под куртку и несколько раз под зимний комбез в качестве поддевы. Посему состояние слингокомбинезона отличное, катышков и затертостей не наблюдается. 750 рублей.

И еще есть три девчоночьи банданки, ILM. Вот такая - одна, на размер 1-2 года. 


А таких банданок - две штуки. Одна на размер 1-2 года, вторая 2-3 года. Но моей двухлетней принцессе она тоже стала маловата, хотя она не особо большеголовая. 


С банданками расстанусь за 80 рублей. Купившему слингокомбез одна на выбор в качестве подарка.

----------


## olga_s

продаю Ватанаи Солсбери 4,5. шарф тонкий, мягкий, очень пластичный, ярий, солнечный - идеальный для лета! в очень хорошем состоянии, стиран два раза - перед ноской и перед продажей. носили мало, но очень с любовью. 3500 руб. торг, если надо.

----------


## olga_s

новую кормительную футболку i love mum 46. 
Описание:

Хлопковая футболка с подрезом под грудью для удобства грудного вскармливания.

Состав: 95% хлопок (кулирная гладь), 5% лайкра. Кулирка с лайкрой качества "пенье" (высшее качество трикотажа) одна из самых стойких к износу, долговечных, хорошо тянущихся и принимающих форму тела тканей. На такой ткани не образуются «катышки»  и ткань не садится и не теряет внешний вид  даже после многократных  стирок.


350 руб. (покупала за 390 руб)

----------


## Polixenia

Комбезик, капор-манишка и банданки проданы!

----------


## Амина

> продаю Ватанаи Солсбери 4,5.


Хочу, нимагу, но ведь ни малейшего повода нет для приобретения! Абидна, а?)

----------


## kiara

Вот да, Марин!!! Сама хочу, нимагу)))))) Стооооолько всего хочу) Давай копить будем, чтоб когда повод был, мы не разорились))))

----------


## Polixenia

Продаю прекрасный и совершенно новый комбинезон Proud Mom "Черно-белые пятнышки", размер L. Вот такой:

Комбинезон с заниженным шагом сшит из легкого трикотажа, вискоза 95% + эластан 5%. В комплект входит белый топ "Чудеса комбинации". С его помощью и создается «секрет» кормления: край топа приподнимается вверх, а вырез комбинезона оттягивается вниз.

Комбинезон совершенно новый, надевала пару раз перед зеркалом на 2-3 минуты. Ждала лета, а потом купила точно такой же комбинезон черного цвета. Два одинаковых комбезика мне, пожалуй, не нужны. Из черного комбинезона сейчас не вылезаю, очень удачная модель: классно скрывает недостатки фигуры, удобно носить со слингом и рюкзаком, поскольку нигде ничего не задирается и не оттопыривается. Покупала размер L на свой 46-й специально, чтобы сидело посвободнее.

Хочу за этот чудесный комбинезон 1100 рублей. Кстати, в такой расцветке эти модели больше не выпускаются!

----------


## Kati

Продаю футболку свободного кроя для кормящих мам I Love Mum Casual (черная с человечками), р-р 42. Для меня крой оказался слишком свободным, думаю, на 44 размер будет самое то. Носила совсем немного - поняла, что таки великовато мне. Состояние очень хорошее. Секрет кормления - на потайных молниях.
Хочу 300 руб.

----------


## mamaRita

Продаю новую упаковку вкладышей в бюстгалтер LANSINOH - лучшие вкладыши в мире :Smile:  Я лучше не видела и не пользовалась! Упаковка 36 шт. (купила лишнюю в Германии), продам за 250 рублей. Здесь почитать можно http://www.bembik.ru/mother/makeup/7811/

----------


## lastochka

Пристраиваю неподошедшее платье от фирмы Жан и Параскева. Эта фирма отшивает вещи из льна, очень оригинальные и красивые! Подробнее о них можно узнать на их сайте http://www.rl-v.ru/
У меня уже есть одно платье этой фирмы, довольна как слон. А со вторым промахнулась немного по размеру :Frown:  Итак, платье вот такое:
http://www.rl-v.ru/model/230/

Размер 44, цвет сливовый, в точности как на картинке. На самом деле подойдет и на 46, и возможно на 48, потому как расклешенное. грудь нужна от 89 см.Бедра чем больше, тем лучше :Smile:  Я брала по оптовой цене+оргсбор. отдам за 1800. Если не получится передать на выходных в Калугу, то вышлю почтой за свой счет.

----------


## Веснушка

Ленк, хочууу! но мерять конечно надо...ты еще не пристоила?

----------


## lastochka

Олюш, еще нет :Smile:  То есть свободно :Smile:  Эх, тебе бы в Мск, тут у них есть шоу-рум. Там можно все померить и купить, но по РОЗНИЧНОЙ цене. А это, конечно, более чем в 2 раза дороже :Frown:  
кстати, я когда пост писала, мысленно думала, кому может подойти :Smile:  Думаю, Оксане фасон не подойдет, Маринке оно велико два раза, Олеська тоже с таким фасоном не дружит :Smile:  Во, думаю, только Оля-веснушка подходит :Smile: ))) Если хочешь, я тебе могу сантиметром замеры сделать :Smile: ))

----------


## Веснушка

)))))) да, мне нравится фасон)) и цвет. ща после солнышка еще рыжину обновлю)) да, ты померь грудь получше, остальное то там особо неважно

----------


## lastochka

тебе расстояние от подмышки до подмышки в разложенном виде, да?сейчас сделаю

----------


## Веснушка

да, там, еще можно прям по груди, а еще длину забыла, тоже важно

----------


## lastochka

Итак: прям от подмышки до подмышки 44-45 см. При этом от линии, где розочка, сразу же начинается широкий клеш. У меня грудь примерно 92-93см. и мне платье не в обтяг. Хорошо в груди сидит. Длина от плечевого шва до конца вниз примерно 101-102 см.

----------


## Веснушка

ага, померяюсь, отпишусь))

----------


## kiara

Ууууууу, а я хотела такое....А че оно мне не пойдет, Ленк?
Я таки потопчусь тут за Веснушкой, на всяк.случай)

----------


## lastochka

Оксанчик, а ты носишь такую длину?(ниже колена немного). Я просто помню, что ты все же длинные носишь юбки-платья. Поэтому даже в голову тебя не брала как потенциального покупателя...Хотя летом на море в длине макси будет жарко, имхо. Поэтому тебе надо бы хотя бы пару вещиц средней длины, как считаешь?

----------


## kiara

Ага, ношу) На отдыхе я чаще одеваю именно в пол, а вот "на работе" колено, чуть ниже.
А вот соооовсем на отдыхе-могу даже ДО колена)))) Купила чУдную туничку себе, она чуть выше колен, но очень хороша мне.
А в жару у меня есть и платья и юбочки в районе колен. И "на работу" тоже есть. Ты меня обычно наблюдаешь расслабленной на отдыхе)
Кстати, а вот мужу и старшему сыну больше нра именно такая моя длина - не в пол) Говорят, что я так много моложе выгляжу)))))) * с моего зимнего похудания я довольно ощутимо потеряла с ног, так что под макси вполне себе ничего ноги прячутся))))*
Воть

----------


## yakudza

куплю ходунки. желательно самые простые и дешевые.

ни у кого не завалялись?

----------


## Веснушка

Лен, я так замоталась, что даже померять себя не могла... завтра отпишусь, ок?

----------


## Веснушка

все, я помрялась))) размеры мои. Ленк, ты передавай его в калугу, а мы с оксаной тут поделимся ежели что - Киар, ты не против? просто у меня возникли непредвиденные расходы....(((( поэтому я думаю, мы встретимся, посовещаемся и поделим платьице по дружески))) то есть если оксане будет хорошо и она загориться, я готова уступить....ок, девочки?

----------


## Домик в деревне

> Олюш, еще нет То есть свободно Эх, тебе бы в Мск, тут у них есть шоу-рум. Там можно все померить и купить, но по РОЗНИЧНОЙ цене. А это, конечно, более чем в 2 раза дороже 
> кстати, я когда пост писала, мысленно думала, кому может подойти Думаю, Оксане фасон не подойдет, Маринке оно велико два раза, Олеська тоже с таким фасоном не дружит Во, думаю, только Оля-веснушка подходит))) Если хочешь, я тебе могу сантиметром замеры сделать))


Ха, Олеська именно такое платье носила только что 2 недели на море =) Прям даже цвет этот же, но размер мне этот был бы мал, увы, у меня больше. Обещаюсь в Калугу его не брать, чтоб не пересекаться в одинаковом с тем, кто его себе возьмет. 
Оно прекрасное, очень нежное к телу и выглядит необыкновенно за счет такого подола.

----------


## lastochka

Оль, договорились. Я пока ищу окказию на завтра. что-то никто не едет :Frown:  так что если до вечера не найду, то отправлю завтра почтой. Пришли на всякий случай свой адрес в личку, а? 
Лесь, а ты какой размер себе брала? 46?

----------


## lastochka

С приездом, мои хорошие! :Smile: )))

----------


## Домик в деревне

> Оль, договорились. Я пока ищу окказию на завтра. что-то никто не едет так что если до вечера не найду, то отправлю завтра почтой. Пришли на всякий случай свой адрес в личку, а? 
> Лесь, а ты какой размер себе брала? 46?


я завтра на электричке с Киевского в 12 поеду, ежели вдруг. кстати, Кукреш там же будет в это время  :Wink:  приезжай проводить нас в Калугу.

----------


## lastochka

> я завтра на электричке с Киевского в 12 поеду, ежели вдруг. кстати, Кукреш там же будет в это время  приезжай проводить нас в Калугу.


Ого ,как круто!позвоню сегодня - договоримся :Wink:

----------


## kiara

Да, если я пройду в платье и Оля не возьмет, перехвачу с удовольствием! Я на него облизывалась, но долгооо собиралась)))
P.S. Олесь - ты едешь в Калугу?!!!!!!!!!!!! Вот только попробуй не объявись! Очень вас жду, ибо соскучились)

----------


## Амина

Ой, как тут интересно-то! Платье клаааассное, но и цвет не мой) Олесик! Только попробуй не объявиться, у меня почти неделя выходных! =)

----------


## Домик в деревне

Девочки, платье у меня, мы в Калуге, готовы куда скажете приезжать-встречаться. Напишите нам смску, пожалуйста! У меня новый телефон, опять с контактами путаница. Платье классное, имхо по цвету Оксане точно подойдет, Оле надо примерять.

----------


## Веснушка

Олеееесик!!!!!!!!!! давайте или в парке или ко мне в гости! все!!!))) не шучу)) мы теперь в городе, любое такси довезет. хотя конечно такая жара в квартире не то...но места у нас много!

----------


## kiara

У меня два предложения - можно в парке, но учитывая жару, то там будет хорошо часиков с 6 вечера. Только учитывая предыдущий опыт, дети "не привыкшие к парку" не дают мамам общаться)))))))))
Или в Немо - вот где прохладно-то)))) В Немо можно в любое время сейчас (пока не намечено праздников вроде) с 11, ну с 12 и до 19 (пока не выгонимся)))
Со вторника и до субботы я на все согласная!
P.S. Олесь-напишу *хотела сказать "сейчас")))))*с утра тогда)

----------


## kiara

Девочки, а никто не встречал закупки книги Марины Озеровой http://store.artlebedev.ru/ny/recomm...kom-risovanii/
Цена ну больно "хорошааааа"-800рэ! Может есть поскромнее, я бы организовалась, если желающие приобрести найдутся, ну и цена была бы приемлемее.

----------


## Веснушка

я за немо! мой в парке точно общаться не даст)) и еще потому что я за утро, вечером обычно мы по дачам/домам разъезжаемся.

----------


## Веснушка

да, и еще я тоже за Марину Озерову! очень хотела бы почитать не в инете.

----------


## Амина

Я тоже ЗА "Немо")  Учитывая предыдущий опыт, да)))) Вторник-среда в любое время)

----------


## Веснушка

можно и правда завтра, то есть во вторник. Олесик вроде тоже за!

----------


## kiara

*Давайте во вторник, в Немо с 12 часов.*
Такая мини-Леля) чай за мной, вкусняшки приветствуются)

----------


## ПрЫнцесска

Девочки, ни у кого трикотажный шарфик не завалялся?

----------


## Веснушка

у меня есть два, один молочный сильно б/ушный, а еще чернильный, более-менее)) могу даже дать просто напрокат

----------


## ПрЫнцесска

Ой, я наверно погорячилась с трикотажным. Подозреваю, что мы сейчас примерно 5,5 кг весим, в жару такую особо со слингом не походишь, а потом мы потяжелей еще будем. Трикотажный, он наверно плохо держать будет или нормально?

----------


## Веснушка

я до 2х лет таскала, было нормально, ибо не с чем было сравнить. конечно в тканых кайф!

----------


## olga_s

прынцесска, если надумаете тканый брать - я продаю ватанаи сольсбери 4,5 м. очень летний шарфик. ношен мало.

----------


## Еленк@

Куплю флисовыую слингокуртку размер 50 ерного или серого цвета с молнией по центру.
Флисовый комбезик от 0, желательно хоппедиз.
А вдруг! Ромашки в размере 6-7 синие или сине-зеленые
Карман с кольцами.

----------


## ПрЫнцесска

Шарф купила, хотя затягивает, блин. Присмотрюсь к зимней слингокуртке на 44 р-р. Бюджетненько

----------


## Ёжик

Думаю свою продать. Вот такую http://mamamia.by/node/1756 .

----------


## ПрЫнцесска

Сколько хочешь?

----------


## Ёжик

4 тыс., наверно) Надо достать куртку, просмотреть на счет косяков.

----------


## ПрЫнцесска

Не, я на 3 рассчитывала

----------


## olga79

продам слинг шарф еллевилль, зара триколор шугар, оч красивый, новый, наматывался дважды дома. 4.7 метра. Прошу 4400 р.

----------


## olga79

Еще есть гирасол джунгли, очень веселая расцветка, но еще думаю, продавать ли его, настроение поднимает.

----------


## olga79

> продам слинг шарф еллевилль, зара триколор шугар, оч красивый, новый, наматывался дважды дома. 4.7 метра. Прошу 4400 р.


Шарф продался.

----------


## Амина

Куплю трикотажный шарм, размер от М. Для мальчика)

----------


## yakudza

Куплю или возьму в аренду на месяц электро-молокоотсос.

----------


## ПрЫнцесска

Нахожусь в поиске демисезонной слингокуртки новой или б/у или слинговставки. Размер 44. Всю голову сломала, предложите что-нибудь, не хочется через инет заказывать, хочу сначала померить

----------


## Olga_Kuzmina

http://mama40.ru/14-slingoodezhda/29...a-liberti.html  Совершенно новая. прошлый сезон. производитель не доложил беременую вставку. Поэтому продаю со скидкой. Ест-но можно примерить

----------


## Мария Трофимова

> Нахожусь в поиске демисезонной слингокуртки новой или б/у или слинговставки. Размер 44. Всю голову сломала, предложите что-нибудь, не хочется через инет заказывать, хочу сначала померить


"Мамин ЭКО-магазин", г. Калуга, ул.Георгиевская, д.5, тел. 79-02-23, www.magmam.ru 
У нас всегда есть в продаже слингоодежда, слинги, одежда для кормящих мам и беременных женщин и многое другое. Всё можно посмотреть, пощупать, померить  :Smile: ))
Работаем с 10.00 до 19.00 каждый день, кроме воскресенья.

----------


## ПрЫнцесска

> "Мамин ЭКО-магазин", г. Калуга, ул.Георгиевская, д.5, тел. 79-02-23, www.magmam.ru 
> У нас всегда есть в продаже слингоодежда, слинги, одежда для кормящих мам и беременных женщин и многое другое. Всё можно посмотреть, пощупать, померить ))
> Работаем с 10.00 до 19.00 каждый день, кроме воскресенья.


 Что-то демисезонных я в каталоге не наблюдаю

----------


## Мария Трофимова

Слингокуртка-ветровка рассчитана на тот же температурный режим, что и демисезонная куртка (от +15С до -5 С)

----------


## ПрЫнцесска

Демисезонные I love mam от +10 до -10

----------


## Мария Трофимова

> Демисезонные I love mam от +10 до -10


Продукцией ТМ "I love mum" мы не торгуем. Она есть в продаже у Ольги (интернет-магазин www.mama40.ru).

----------


## ПрЫнцесска

Да, я знаю

----------


## Kisazaya

Продаю два платья фирмы Ямамми)) размер 42-44, цена 1200 за каждое
Платье "Снежинки" 
платье Спорт серо-оранжевое

----------


## летняя мама

Продам два женских свитера Лэндсэнд, размер М. На мои ОГ 90 и ОТ 70  оказались большеваты. Хотя пиджаки и куртки Канвас М-ки мне нормально.
http://www.landsend.com/pp/StylePage...=Shopping_Cart цвет молочный цена 1070 (весь заказ из-за этого свитера затевался, но , увы, велик)
http://www.landsend.com/pp/StylePage...=Shopping_Cart цвет коричневый цена 980

----------


## kiara

Оля-я белый свитер займу!!!!!
Ищу как раз такой! Я позвоню завтра,  так как не очень в своих ог и об ориентируюсь - встретимся на предмет помереть?)
*и второй мне нра))))) - заняла оба!
P.S. Оля - сколько посыль до Вас шла? Хочу пальто у них, вот думаю - оно мне к концу ноября уже не нужно, ну вернее к весне-то,конечно, пригодится) но нужно оно мне вотпрямщаз, т.е. как можно скорее. Размышляю - заказывать или нет..

----------


## летняя мама

Ок, договорились). Тел. мой есть, или прислать? Я, правда, могу завтра совсем без голоса быть, сегодня еле шепчу. Свитера могу отдать , чтоб дома не спеша примерить, подумать.

----------


## kiara

Вот хорошо, что спросили! Была уверена, что тел есть, ан нет(((( Киньте в лч, пжст.

----------


## летняя мама

> Вот хорошо, что спросили! Была уверена, что тел есть, ан нет(((( Киньте в лч, пжст.


личка переолнена у Вас, не получается отправить.

----------


## Missis_Gry

Вязаные погремушки в наличии и на заказ

----------


## Briss Olga

Продаётся *коляска трансформер*, два в одном. 
Москитная сетка, дождевик, сумка, чехол на ножки (для прогулочной).
Состояние отличное.
 Срок эксплуатации в сумме не более 2-х месяцев, т.к. ездили в слинге.
Покупали за 10 т.р., продаём за *7 т.р.*
См. фото...

----------


## Ёжик

Продам хипсит CHERRY.
Из черного джинса, на липучке и фасте, на талию до 100 см.
В идеальном состоянии, не срослось у нас с ним.
800 р.

----------


## Ёжик

Хипсит нашел себе замечательную хозяйку)

----------


## Marmelad

Продаю зимнюю слингокуртку Мать-Ехидна, 44 размер, ярко-голубая. Состояние оч.хорошее)) Вот такая http://kids.wikimart.ru/walks_and_to...aya_r-r_xl_52/ тел. для связи 89208830226

----------


## lastochka

Распродаю свой скромный парк слингов :Smile: 
1. Слинг-шарф дидимос индио Лила-Рояль 2, в народе ЛР-2, красивый и очень держучий фиолетовый шарф со льном(40. Разношен и очень мягок. После одного моего ВАси. Не мотала уже ровно год. Точная длина 4,8(то есть это пятерка). предполагаемая цена 3000р. 
2. Слинг-шарф дидимос карибские рыбы. Мотался совсем мало :Frown:  Это двойка, которая может стать и палатнтином, и слингом с кольцами, и просто остаться коротким шарфом. Предполагаемая цена 2000р.
3. Слинг с кольцами Эллевиль джейд дели(http://www.ellevill.org/product/slin...deli/)Наша палочка-выручалочка. Универсальная расцветка. Цена 2500.
4. Думаю над продажей слинга с кольцами Дидимос гекконы антигуа. Потрясающий голубой шарф, очень держучий, кольца цвета бирюзы. Лимит, кажется, 2010 года. Поскольку я его купила, когда Васе было уже год и 8, то одет он был буквально раз 5-7. А жаль. Если повезет родить еще раз, непременно раздобуду для младенчика. Предполагаемая цена 2200. 
Все слинги после одного ребенка, в отличном состоянии, без затяжек. Единственное, шарф рыбы-карибы не разношен, то есть не тряпочка для младенца. И на нем есть пару мест, где заводская нитка образует что-то типа затяжки(не знаю, как написать). Но это не брак, а такая особенность тканив процессе её изготовления.  Торг возможен по всем позициям. Привезу в Калугу в конце ноября. Все шарфы легко можно посмотреть в гугле, картинки выскакивают сразу по названию шарфа.

----------


## Домик в деревне

> Распродаю свой скромный парк слингов
> 1. Слинг-шарф дидимос индио Лила-Рояль 2, в народе ЛР-2, красивый и очень держучий фиолетовый шарф со льном(40. Разношен и очень мягок. После одного моего ВАси. Не мотала уже ровно год. Точная длина 4,8(то есть это пятерка). предполагаемая цена 3000р. 
> 2. Слинг-шарф дидимос карибские рыбы. Мотался совсем мало Это двойка, которая может стать и палатнтином, и слингом с кольцами, и просто остаться коротким шарфом. Предполагаемая цена 2000р.
> 3. Слинг с кольцами Эллевиль джейд дели(http://www.ellevill.org/product/slin...deli/)Наша палочка-выручалочка. Универсальная расцветка. Цена 2500.
> 4. Думаю над продажей слинга с кольцами Дидимос гекконы антигуа. Потрясающий голубой шарф, очень держучий, кольца цвета бирюзы. Лимит, кажется, 2010 года. Поскольку я его купила, когда Васе было уже год и 8, то одет он был буквально раз 5-7. А жаль. Если повезет родить еще раз, непременно раздобуду для младенчика. Предполагаемая цена 2200. 
> Все слинги после одного ребенка, в отличном состоянии, без затяжек. Единственное, шарф рыбы-карибы не разношен, то есть не тряпочка для младенца. И на нем есть пару мест, где заводская нитка образует что-то типа затяжки(не знаю, как написать). Но это не брак, а такая особенность тканив процессе её изготовления.  Торг возможен по всем позициям. Привезу в Калугу в конце ноября. Все шарфы легко можно посмотреть в гугле, картинки выскакивают сразу по названию шарфа.


вот это распродажа! жаль, мне ничего не нужно.

----------


## Kati

Продаю новые термоштанишки Joha шерсть-хлопок, р-р 90 (вот такие: http://www.johashop.ru/catalog/index...EMENT_ID=19843) - нам оказались великоваты. 800 р.

----------


## Polixenia

Лена, у тебя слингопенсия, типа?)) А я, наоборот, заказала рюкзак для двухлетки, потому как носить дочку на руках из садика мне тяжко, ногами она ходит хорошо и много, но после сада она уставшая, типа, на ручки просится)) а кататься в рюкзаке она по-прежнему любит)

----------


## Angioia

Ласточка, а когда именно в конце ноября привезете? Очень надо. А какой именно из Вашей коллекции- уж посоветуйте. Малышке 5 недель. С рук не слазит. Кормлю каждые 1,5-2 часа. Тк без груди плачет. Спит часто тоже на мне. Мой размер 42-44. 
Какой считаете лучше подойдет отложите мне. Для дома я думаю лучше с кольцами, шарф я не предствляю как мотать. А может при встрече покупке- продаже и покажете :Wink:  а может и тот и другой отложите.

----------


## Kati

И еще продаю новый термошлемик Joha молочного цвета (такой: http://www.johashop.ru/catalog/index...EMENT_ID=13859) - двуслойная шерсть мериноса, покупала как подшлемник на зиму. На этикетке указано на 48 см, но они, как оказалось, маломерят - так что, думаю, на 46 см будет самое то. 500 р.

----------


## yakudza

> Продаю новые термоштанишки Joha шерсть-хлопок, р-р 90 (вот такие: http://www.johashop.ru/catalog/index...EMENT_ID=19843) - нам оказались великоваты. 800 р.


а какой у вас сейчас рост? почему не хотите на вырост оставить или подвернуть?

----------


## Kati

> а какой у вас сейчас рост? почему не хотите на вырост оставить или подвернуть?


Рост сейчас ближе к 80. Но у нас уже есть штанишки на 80 - на эту зиму хватит. А на следующую, боюсь, уже перерастем. Если бы не было штанов - конечно, оставила бы эти себе - мы их померили, даже без подворота нормально можно и сейчас носить, просто они сидят чуть свободнее+резинку на пузе подтянуть.

----------


## kiara

> Распродаю свой скромный парк слингов
> 4. Думаю над продажей слинга с кольцами Дидимос гекконы антигуа. Потрясающий голубой шарф, очень держучий, кольца цвета бирюзы. Лимит, кажется, 2010 года. Поскольку я его купила, когда Васе было уже год и 8, то одет он был буквально раз 5-7. А жаль. Если повезет родить еще раз, непременно раздобуду для младенчика. Предполагаемая цена 2200.


Ленчик, я займу Гекконов?)))))))Обожаю их всех, Антигуа-это нереальная красотаааааа!

----------


## lastochka

Девочки-милые! Мне пришло уведомление о следующем посте в теме, но поскольку он не касался напрямую моей темы, то я не просматривала далее тему :Frown: ((((( И вот только открыла...Стыд мне и позор :Frown: ((
Да, Оксан, распродаюсь совсем. К сожалению, по состоянию здоровья не могу больше поднимать Васю от слова совсем, так что у нас окончательная и бесповоротная слингопенсия.
Оксанчик, а геккоши усе, ушли :Frown: (( Блин, очень мне жаль :Frown: (( Я бы их тебе с удовольствием передала. Они и правда такие прекрасные - насыщенные голубые :Frown:  ну да ладно, не судьба, видимо. У тебя ж зеленые такие нарядные :Smile: Надо и других паттернов тоже :Smile:

----------


## lastochka

Добрый день! :Smile: 
К сожалению, только что увидела ваше сообщение :Frown: ( Сорри!
Из оставшегося есть следующее:
1.сск эллевиль джейд дели.(2 тыр)
2. сск дидимос аквамариновые рыбы(2500)
3. рыбы-карибы двойка(это шарф)
Поскольку вы такого же размера, как и я, то все сск вам подойдут :Smile: Если все еще интересуетесь, я привезу сегодня оба и могу вам показать и рассказать, как и что с ними делать :Smile: 
Мой тел 89169091238 Лена
Я буду в Калуге часов с 5 вечера и до вторника обеда. 
Надеюсь, сумеем пересечься.
И да, я тоже считаю, что сск для новорожденного удобнее, и сама обоих новорожденных носила в сск месяцев до 3, а то и 4.в колыбельке.

----------


## Натусянич

Продам нино тифблау 5 за 2800.

----------


## iskra

Здравствуйте всем!  Всвязи с тем, что дочка подросла и потрубовались деньги, продаю ССК сшитый из  шарфа НЕОБУЛь ГРИС. Плечо простое, кольца 8мм.металические. Длина 2м. или чуть чуть больше. ССК очень грузоподъёмный и красивый. Мы носили его совсем немного, потому, что купили почти перед слингопенсией в виде нового шарфа и прешили в ателье под ССК. Кольца взяты от слингограда. Если кто интересуется могу выслать фото. Прошу за слинг - 1500р.

----------


## lastochka

Продаю оставшихся красавцев:
1. невероятной красоты сск дидимос аквамариновые рыбы. Лимит 2010 года, самый яркий бирюзовый цвет, кольца бирюза тон в тон. Насколько я помню, процентов 40 льна(да поправят меня профессионалы). Плечо сшито мега-мастерицей рунета Runa. Подойдет и младенчику, и подросшим тоддлерам. Я брала своему полуторалетке в прошлом году, но так и не носили. одели всего-ничего, даже ни одиной фотки нет :Frown:  Мягкий и нежный. Попрошу дибс, скорее всего, так как люблю этот цвет и ни в одном другом выпуске у других фирм я такого не нашла. Цена 2500, но для калужских мам готова к торгу. 
2. слинг-шарф дидимос карибские рыбы. Двойка, то есть точная длина 274см. Простой рюкзак на спине завязывается элементарно.2000 р.

----------


## kiara

Ленчик, скажи пжст, а ты не собираешься в Калугу еще? 
Я очень хочу себе бирюзового, но если б гекконов взяла не глядя , то остальное хотела бы приложить к себе

----------


## lastochka

> Ленчик, скажи пжст, а ты не собираешься в Калугу еще? 
> Я очень хочу себе бирюзового, но если б гекконов взяла не глядя , то остальное хотела бы приложить к себе


А я, между прочим, когда пост писала, как раз о тебе и подумала. В Калуге буду ближе к нг, так что запросто дам померить-посмотреть. Вот тут фотки неплохие по цвету, передают реальный оттенок. Это просто самый насыщенный бирюзовый:http://choosingwrap.livejournal.com/1263934.html 
вот тут еще цвет хорошо передался. В этом же посте и их история лимита: http://choosingwrap.livejournal.com/1165453.html

----------


## lastochka

> Ленчик, скажи пжст, а ты не собираешься в Калугу еще? 
> Я очень хочу себе бирюзового, но если б гекконов взяла не глядя , то остальное хотела бы приложить к себе


Оксанчик, а вот тут их сравнивают с геккошами, обрати внимание на оттенок цвета все же. Они не абсолютно одинаковы: http://didy-vsem.livejournal.com/149...thread=4868176

----------


## kiara

Спасибо, Ленчик)
Да,они разные, но чуть-чуть поносив Олесиных рыб я ооочень ими прониклась)Шикарный шарф и сск был просто ваааах! Мой здоровенный Ку в нем чуть поездил с привиликим удовольствием! А тут и цвет привлекательный! Надо точно примерить) Глядишь, к нужному моменту будет стопочка))))еще б момент поторопить)
*и гекконов неспешно отловить - еще трех хочу!*

----------


## Jazz

Продаю зимнее пальто, абсолютно новое, вот отсюда, Латвия мех называется (во втором сверху ряду). 48 размер.
Заказывала себе в СП, да "лопухнулась" с размером.  Очень легкое, качественное, нежный цвет и фактура ткани. 
Мне обошлось в 5615 руб., отдам за 4500 руб.

----------


## mamaRita

Продаю в отличном состоянии зимнюю слингокуртку мать-ехидна 3 в 1 (может быть просто курткой, курткой для беременных и слингокурткой). Размер 50-52, 1500 рублей. Вот такая куртка в точности http://www.2007ya.ru/shop/mamam/slin...ya-korallovaya

----------


## olga_s

продам очень теплый и плотный слинг-шарф Дидимос Индио Оливия. 25% шерсть, 25% альпака. размер 6. шарф новый, не мотан. 6000 руб.tti-658_stamm_1.jpg

----------


## Polixenia

Оля, а почему??? я же помню, как ты ждала Оливию!

----------


## olga_s

Оксана, только потому, что нашла 7ку)))) сегодня уже гуляли в нем - это мега шарф - теплющий и держит как прибили)))) а цвет..... ммммм))))) прям трава-трава))

----------


## Polixenia

Оля, да, вспомнила, ты говорила, что нашла семерку, я забыла))

----------


## Inkeri

Девочки, очень хочу купить дидимос СШ со льном 6 или 7, бу или новый, светлых натуральных оттенков типа такого http://pushkarevakat.livejournal.com...log/442/189360 Может кто продает или подскажет, где брать?

----------


## Polixenia

> Девочки, очень хочу купить дидимос СШ со льном 6 или 7, бу или новый, светлых натуральных оттенков типа такого http://pushkarevakat.livejournal.com...log/442/189360 Может кто продает или подскажет, где брать?


*Inkeri*
вам надо сюда: http://for-slings.livejournal.com/ или сюда: http://forum.slingokonsultant.ru/vie...72058b2fea6f24 Там можно купить все, что угодно))

----------


## Inkeri

Спасибо, как раз и анялась изучением этих сайтов

----------


## Домик в деревне

Продаю дидимос павлины бургунди коротыш, 3,2 метра, отрез от длинного шарфа, подшит трапецией. Отличный прекрасный и цена всего 1700р. Без дефектов.
Прекрасен на разные намотки, рюкзак, на бедре. Я на спине носила.

----------


## Еленк@

Продам новые многоразовые подгузники Аюшки
цвета в ассортименте.
Подгузники - трусики. Размер 80 от 8 мес. размер;74 от 6 мес.;250р
Подгузники. Размер 80 от 8 мес. Размер 74; от 6 мес. Размер 62 с рождения. 220р.
Вкладыши к подгузникам. Упаковка 6 шт. 330р.
5333_600.jpg

----------


## Натусянич

Продам Слинг шарф Эллевилль зара Баклажан. Размер 5. Состояние замечательное, конверт,  коробка, инструкция в комплекте. Прошу 3100 без торга, т.к. Шарф практически новый. Реальная цена гораздо выше. 
Ссылка на фото производителя http://www.ellevill.org/product/aubergin/

----------


## Еленк@

куплю слингопончо. Вдруг у кого лежит без дела ))) Черное, серое... Предложите на 48-50-52

----------


## Ёжик

У меня лежит без дела) От Иволги. Коричневое, правда) http://ivolga-na-ive.livejournal.com/21316.html

----------


## Еленк@

красиво, спасибо, но боюсь иволга мне не по карману, даже б/у

----------


## Еленк@

продам много всего слинговогого))
1. май слинг Кэррот. С подголовником
SS103231.jpg
450р.
2. кукольный май )))
SS103228.jpg
200р.
3. карман. Размер не помню. На маму 48р. Мегапозитивный горошек!))
2735948579b1 (2).jpg
600р.
4. Слингокофточка айловмам. 46размер. 400р.
4vu1gYP5t6U.jpg
5.Слингонакидка МАМ. Шапочка в комплекте. Зеленая
SYcyb274r3M.jpg
1000р
6. Бадлон от Бамбиномания. 48размер
aless_200_300px.jpg
800р.
7. Кормительная кофточка. Отличное состояние. 46-48р. 
h_1357451718_3429076_f3da2230b1.jpg
200р.
8. Кормительныя туника. Отличное состояние. 46-48р.
h_1356525050_6370837_762b986d51.jpg
380р.
9. Флисовая водолазка Ехидна. М. На 48 мне хорошо но короток рукав. Отличное состояние 
h_1357451635_1839019_7967037a13.jpg
400р.
10 Комбинезон кормительный от айловмам. 48-50р. 
2531b.jpg
700р.

----------


## Еленк@

Продолжу))
11.Слингокуртка от МАМ. На 52-54. На высокую маму и на 50 будет хорошо. До -5, потом с поддевой.
MaM_Coat_chocolate_2-yearold_on_back_web.jpg
Есть пятнышки на рукаве. Поэтому 3000р. 
12. флисовая накидка Понье. Носила зимой под куртку для теплоты. Цвет темно синий. Просто на таком фото ее лучше видно
42519_320.jpg
500р.
13.Зимняя мать-ехидна. на 50-52р. Подходит для папы )). Есть косяки - порвана подкладка. Капюшонов нет. Старая модель. Удобнее носить с манишкой двойной. Теплая! Хорошо с длинными юбками. 
l_2896.jpg 
1200р. 
уух. По любому лоту торг. Возможно в середине марта привезу в Калугу.

----------


## Натусянич

Продам черную слинговставку гусленок. Длина 80 см, горловина на кнопках. 800 рублей.

----------


## Натусянич

Никому не интересен Слинг шарф дидимос голубые мишки 6? Есть небольшие косяки, подробности по запросу. Цена, скажем, 2800 :Smile:

----------


## Еленк@

6,7,9,13 продано

----------


## adel

Девочки у меня остались платешки от ямми мамми по одному размеру 46 коричневое 1640 р  307.2.5-1-500x500 (1).jpg  и 48 серенькое 1750 р 306_2_12-3.jpg Готова продать их со скидками чтобы не залеживались. Они для беременных и кормящих с удобными секретами кормления.

----------


## Kati

Продам эргорюкзак "Гуслёнок" расцветки Супер-папа (деним) - спокойный немаркий вариант под джинсы или для пап. У меня предыдущая версия рюкзачка: без регулировки по высоте.
В отличном состоянии - носили буквально несколько раз (шарфы все же мне ближе оказались).
Спереди - удобный карман. В комплекте отстёгивающийся подголовник, накладки для сосания и поясная сумочка. Подробности и больше картинок можно посмотреть на сайте производителя: http://www.guslenok.ru/shop/ergo/#5
1500 руб. за всё.
0_771d8_b4275f64_L.jpg

----------


## Jazz

Подруга продает шкурку овечью за 2000 руб.
Ребенок спал на ней два раза, ни разу не намочил. Так что, фактически, шкурка новая. Если нужна, пишите-звоните мне.
А вот ссылка на сайт производителя, а это ссылка на наше обсуждение, где разговаривали про шкурки. Это, если кто забыл или не знает, что это за полезная штука такая.)))

----------


## olga_s

Дорогие! срочно куплю в Калуге Ньюфелда новую, в подарок. может у кого есть лишняя? очень хорошему человеку надо!

----------


## Ёжик

Пристрою чудесный бохо-жакет от Артки, р-р L. Куплен на Тао. Этикетки на месте. Цена 3200 р.
 Любовалась им всю весну, носить не смогла - великоват. Сейчас еще похудела и теперь уже точно не одену(( 
Вот такой http://boho-shik.ru/products/704748

----------


## Ёжик

Продам юбку с Etsy. Не сошлись мы с ней по стилю. Так просто и провисела в шкафу. Иногда только извлекаемая на свет для "полюбоваться"))) 
Не ношена. Цена 1000 р. + пересыл.
Длина 88 см. Пояс резинка растягивается до 110 см.

----------


## Ёжик

Юбка продана. Остался чудеснейший жакет от Артки)

----------


## yakudza

Приму в дар или за символическую плату детский стульчик для кормления. Или возьму в аренду на год, вдруг кому не нужен пока))

----------


## Anastasia

Отдам слинг с кольцами голубой и слинг-шарф трикотажный розовый (Мать ехидна).

----------


## Anastasia

Слинги отдала)

----------


## Kati

Продам слингопальто 6 в 1 "Мама рядом" сезона 2011. Цвет "бежевые узоры", размер 42-44. 
Вот здесь есть фото и описание: http://www.vladbaby.ru/showdetailinfo.php?cat=57&id=162 
Мы гуляли в нем с удовольствием и в -5, и в крепкие морозы. 
Состояние очень хорошее - я прям честно пыталась придраться, переживала что светлое - нет, выглядит как новое! Стирано спец. средством для мембранной ткани.
Хочу 5000, но готова к справедливой скидке после встречи и внимательного осмотра.

----------


## летняя мама

Продам  рюкзак BenBat Govinci "Рисую и путешествую" , с жестким корпусом, салатовый, новый. Цена 1200. 
Подробнее  о рюкзаке можно почитать здесь http://ben-bat.ru/govinci-backpack-benbat/
Покупала в подарок, но задержали доставку.

----------


## Ёжик

Продам полусапожки Art.
Кожа, замша, ортопедическая стелька, подошва: натуральный каучук.
Размер 40, но вроде как маломерят на размер, если верить информации отсюда http://coolshoes.ru/catalog/item/81/0681+ART Мне на 38 р-р велики((( хотя и пыталась носить. Очень они мне нравятся.
Отдам за 1200 р.


И еще. Зимняя слингокуртка Fantinos Christmas Story голубые снежинки. Размер S. Из косяков - разошелся шов на подкладки на рукаве. Очень теплая и продуманная курточка. Цена 2800 Вот такая http://www.puzo-karapuza.ru/catalogu...as_story_blue/

----------


## Домик в деревне

Обувь разная.
Есть новое, есть прям совсем чуть ношеное.
На фото можно нажать - откроется в новом окне.

На мальчика:

1. Сандали gymboree размер американский 12, новые без коробки,
Российский 29, думаю.
350р.
photo_1.jpg

2. Livie and luca сандали, размер 12 американский, надели раза два на улицу (может быть один), сразу вырос сын из них. Сейчас на сменку на развивалки или в садик отлично будут.
Российский размер, думаю, все-таки 29, до 30 не дотягивают.
600р.
photo_4.jpg

3. Bearpaw угги, размер 11 американский, вам подойдут, если у ребенка по факту 10 американский, их надо брать на размер больше, я считаю. По этой причине были надеты на улицу максимум 3 раза по сухому снегу и нога выросла, состояние идеальное, на девочку тоже подойдут. Они прекрасные и цена прекрасная. У них хорошая подошва, не скользящая и они очень теплые.
Российский 27-28 размер.
1000р.
photo_8.jpg
photo_7.jpg


На девочку:

4. See kai run сандали, размер 7, надеты раза 3, сразу выросла нога у дочки. Удобнейшие. На развивалки и другие занятия на сменку будут прекрасны.
Российский 22-23.
600р.
photo_6.jpg

На взрослую девочку:

_5. Crocs сапоги Новые, американский размер 9, пристраиваю, т.к. мне на размер 40 (полноценный) они впритык совсем, а я люблю, чтобы можно было колготки потолще надеть или носки/чулки потолще. Подойдут на 39 идеально. На полную ногу будут особенно прекрасны, т.к. голенище широкое, можно и джинсы заправить. Я заказала себе размер 10 и очень им радуюсь. Эти пристраиваю. Коробки нет, через посредника приехали без нее.
2100р._ забронировали


047f726e1afd571140a2a34e96023219.jpeg



6. El Naturalista туфли, модель 740 pino, размер 40, в коробке новые. Исключительно прекрасные, но мне маловаты буквально на чуть-чуть. Подойдут на 39, 39,5 или на 40 с узкой ногой, наверное тоже.
3800р.
n740-leaves-pino-tesela.jpg

----------


## Веснушка

Олесик, я первые два пункта с радостью заберу!!!! а пункт 5 это зима?

----------


## Веснушка

Олесь, я бы угги еще забрала, но или мерять нужно или напиши размер стельки в см... у нас где то между 27-28 русским. думаю будут хорошо!

----------


## Домик в деревне

> Олесь, я бы угги еще забрала, но или мерять нужно или напиши размер стельки в см... у нас где то между 27-28 русским. думаю будут хорошо!


Оля, первые два пункта тогда твои. Передам в Калугу ориентировочно в понедельник. Могу и сапоги передать, если решишься. Они классные. Это теплая зима, любая осень. На холода не пойдут, но там мембрана, я ползимы прошлой в аналогичных проходила. При движении не мерзнет нога. Колодка очень удобная у этих кроксов.

Угги уже забрали сегодня.

----------


## Веснушка

ага, тогда забираю первые два пункта)) а сапоги тогда нет. мне наоборот нужно на холод-холод и не мембрану, что то вместо испорченных в прошлом году солью угг...

----------


## Kati

Продаю серый шерстяной термокомбез joha р-р 80. 1200 руб.
Комбинезон можно использовать под куртку для прогулок на улице, а также для домашнего сна. Манжеты на штанинах отворачиваются и превращаются в носочки. Вот такой: http://www.johashop.ru/catalog/index...EMENT_ID=14977, только светло-серый.

И все еще продаю новый термошлемик Joha молочного цвета (http://www.johashop.ru/catalog/index...EMENT_ID=13859) - двуслойная шерсть мериноса, покупала как подшлемник на зиму. На обхват головы 46-48 см. 500 руб.

----------


## kiara

*ПРОДАН* мембранный комбез Дидриксон1913 (Швеция),размер 80(больше мерит на 10/15см), цвет ярко-зеленый
Температурный режим от +5 до -20 ( с поддевой). Стиран три раза со спец.средством,ношен активно,но состояние отличное,качество Дидриковский не убиваемое). Капюшон отстегивается,мех с капюшона тоже. Высокая горловина,трикотажные манжеты,штрипки на ножках,все за стежки с доп.липучками поверх молний. 
Мы носим Дидрик 4 года в любой мороз,никогда не было холодно.
Цена 1800р.

Еще будет продаваться второй такой же,но размер 100 , тоже зеленый,модель Килиманджаро(фото этого чуть позже),к нему в комплекте зеленые краги Дидриксон,цена за все 2500р.
На фото внизу проданный комбез.

----------


## летняя мама

> Продаю мембранный комбез Дидриксон1913 (Швеция),размер 80(больше мерит на 10/15см), цвет ярко-зеленый


Помню Кузьму в этом комбинезоне, цвет очень красивый, особенно среди белых сугробов). И очень продуманным мне тогда  показался -все закрыто, все утягивается.

----------


## Анастасия Зудина

$T2eC16F,!yEE9s5jDV0RBR,l-zSSpg~~60_35.JPGПродам два слинга-шарфика, по 3500 каждый
*Эллевиль келум ностальгия (50% шелка, ягодного цвета) р-р 7
*Дидимос золотые рыбки (40% льна), р-р 6

фидбек для слинго-коммунити в жж :Smile: 
http://for-feedback.livejournal.com/227476.html

----------


## Веснушка

Оксан, а второй дидрик Кузя в прошом году носил? я думаю, может нам взять...в качестве второго на зиму?

----------


## kiara

Оль, в прошлом  уже нет, осень и начало зимы теплое было, мы в деми ходили, а когда достали - по длине рукава и ноги он ему был значительно мал. Носили только один сезон его.
Его уже "заняли", если не подойдет, возьмите просто померить, а там решите (я только от мамы его привезу)))

----------


## Веснушка

ага, если останется, напиши)

----------


## kazangi

подружка продает шарф вот такой https://pp.vk.me/c9239/u533973/144098201/y_192268aa.jpg Ellevill Jade Plum, 4,5м, 2300р. Юля https://vk.com/id1958041 живет в Саранске.

----------


## Амина

О, кстати. Я продаю бамбукохлопки от Эллевиля. Шарф сильвер-пинк 6 размер и ССК ванесса. Носили очень мало (у меня перехап был, ага))), сск вообще два раза по полраза)) Цена 4000 за шарф и 3000 за сск. Торт уместен  :Wink:

----------


## kazangi

> подружка продает шарф вот такой https://pp.vk.me/c9239/u533973/144098201/y_192268aa.jpg Ellevill Jade Plum, 4,5м, 2300р. Юля https://vk.com/id1958041 живет в Саранске.


пересыл за ее счет!

----------


## Веснушка

я бы вот тоже шарфик продала. не вписался в гардероб. новый, одет несколько раз. ну и для тяжелого ребеночка хорош. эх, брала как расцветку, которая подойдет подо все.. но вот как то гардероб сменился на кормительный, и серых оттенков в нем не стало... вот такой http://www.ellevill.org/product/fog/ о цене можно договориться, продам очень демократично)

----------


## Zoyala

продаю вот такой дозиметр модель Экотестер Соекс, идеально подходить для проверки нитратов в продуктах, и радиофона, куплен в мае 2013 года, коробки уже нет, документы могу поискать если надо, гарантия у него изначально год, то есть до мая 2014 года, состояние на 4+, цена 6000руб, терри-но Желыбино или по договоренности можем пересечься

----------


## Kati

Отдам даром слинг с кольцами Кенгуруша - кажется, с бортиком; х/б. Основной момент - он на маму размера 50 и больше. Ко мне пришел от сестры, но пролежал 2 года, т.к. сильно велик, а бортики не дают свободы регулирования. Может, кому пригодится для дома?
И заодно: неспешно думаю о шезлонге для новорожденного, но в продаже не вижу, увы, классического, с глубокой люлечкой, с простым металлическим каркасом а-ля санки и без всяких музык-укачивателей-увеселителей. Вдруг у кого лежит без дела и вы готовы дать напрокат?

----------


## polya

Могу дать качели, такие http://images.yandex.ru/yandsearch?t...k=1&source=wiz. Музыку и вертушки ставить-включать необязательно. Столик я тоже не ставила. Поищу еще шезлонг, но вроде бы отдала уже.

----------


## Kati

> Могу дать качели, такие http://images.yandex.ru/yandsearch?t...k=1&source=wiz. Музыку и вертушки ставить-включать необязательно. Столик я тоже не ставила. Поищу еще шезлонг, но вроде бы отдала уже.


Спасибо! Если не найду нужный шезлонг, буду иметь ввиду ваше предложение. Если шезлонг все же попадется-свистните, ок?

----------


## Kati

> И заодно: неспешно думаю о шезлонге для новорожденного, но в продаже не вижу, увы, классического, с глубокой люлечкой, с простым металлическим каркасом а-ля санки и без всяких музык-укачивателей-увеселителей. Вдруг у кого лежит без дела и вы готовы дать напрокат?


Всем спасибо, шезлонг нашла  :Smile:

----------


## летняя мама

Продам 2 комплекта книжек-картонок для самых маленьких читателей.
Первый комплект -"Мои любимые животные. На ферме" четыре книжки-картонки (на ферме, в сарае, во дворе, в хлеву) с тактильными вставками. 

http://www.labirint.ru/books/373688/ 

Второй комплект "Мои первые слова" 15 книжек-кубиков , 15 тем(одежда, животные, птицы, игрушки, цвета , овощи и т. д.) http://www.labirint.ru/books/353107/

Оба комплекта новые, в подарочных коробках. Ни разу не читанные. Покупала с хорошей скидкой своему ребенку, но одновременно купила аналогичные издания на английском языке. Практически полный дубль получился. Поэтому продаю.
Мои любимые животные -600 руб.
Мои первые слова - 400 руб

----------


## kvitka

здравствуйте! хотела бы у вас купить Мои первые слова. как с вами можно связаться? меня Оля зовут))

----------


## kvitka

> Продам 2 комплекта книжек-картонок для самых маленьких читателей.
> Первый комплект -"Мои любимые животные. На ферме" четыре книжки-картонки (на ферме, в сарае, во дворе, в хлеву) с тактильными вставками. 
> 
> http://www.labirint.ru/books/373688/ 
> 
> Второй комплект "Мои первые слова" 15 книжек-кубиков , 15 тем(одежда, животные, птицы, игрушки, цвета , овощи и т. д.) http://www.labirint.ru/books/353107/
> 
> Оба комплекта новые, в подарочных коробках. Ни разу не читанные. Покупала с хорошей скидкой своему ребенку, но одновременно купила аналогичные издания на английском языке. Практически полный дубль получился. Поэтому продаю.
> Мои любимые животные -600 руб.
> Мои первые слова - 400 руб


Здравствуйте! хотела бы купить у вас Мои первые слова. как с вами можно связаться? Меня Оля зовут)

----------


## летняя мама

> Здравствуйте! хотела бы купить у вас Мои первые слова. как с вами можно связаться? Меня Оля зовут)


Здравствуйте, Оля! Написала Вам.

----------


## kiara

Девочки, нужны два слинг - рюкзачка или шарфомая, для девочки и для мальчика) мальчишеский на очень худенькую маму, девчачий р-р 44-46, в отличном состоянии.

----------


## Домик в деревне

пристрой, все новое, джинсы и эль натуралиста один раз примерены. 

Откладываю по предоплате на карту сбера.
1. Kids classic Ultraviolet размер C 10/11
710р.
images-6.jpeg
2. Women’s Crocs Retro Flip Wedge nautical navy / red размер W 9, на российский 40
1350р.
images-3.jpeg
3. Levi's Men's 514 Straight Jean, Dusky Blues, 34x34
Отличные, в размер идут. Немного мужу не подошли по размеру.
1600р., куплены на распродаже
9b191f2b3b35f3244bab38cbc2cf6899.jpg
4. El naturalista размер 40, самую малость маломерит, буквально капельку жмет в большом пальце мне.
3300р.
n740-leaves-pino-tesela-3.jpg

----------


## татьяна

Продам май-слинг вот такой ,только светлый http://www.slingme.ru/index.php?rout...product_id=484 и есть еще слингокуртка серебристого цвета. Носилась очень мало, производителя не знаю. Купила случайно ибо было уже довольно холодно. На куртке сломалась молния, если есть руки можно новую поставить и даже молнию купилп для нее) Брала за 3900 отдам за 500.

----------


## olga_s

СРОЧНО куплю кроксы оригинал на мальчика на р-р 23-24 - не знаю, какой это американский. можно красные, желтые. только не розовые и не фиолетовые))

----------


## летняя мама

> СРОЧНО куплю кроксы оригинал на мальчика на р-р 23-24 - не знаю, какой это американский. можно красные, желтые. только не розовые и не фиолетовые))


Оля, не могу поручиться, что на Вайлдберрис оригинал(может и левые какие, но продают как Крокс). Посмотрите. Если сегодня закажете, послезавтра с 9 утра уже можно забрать.

----------


## olga_s

> Оля, не могу поручиться, что на Вайлдберрис оригинал(может и левые какие, но продают как Крокс). Посмотрите. Если сегодня закажете, послезавтра с 9 утра уже можно забрать.


спасибо за наводку! что-то ценник не гуманный. хотелось бы из пристроя СП или бу))

----------


## летняя мама

Куплю кимоно для дзюдо (бу) на рост 122-130.

И продам комплект учебников английского языка Spotligt(английский в фокусе) : 5-ый класс, учебник с диском, рабочая тетрадь, контрольные задания,домашние задания. Новый. Весной сказали купить для нового учебного года, вчера "обрадовали" , будем заниматься по другим учебникам. Цена за комплект 800 р.
http://www.labirint.ru/books/131355/
http://www.labirint.ru/books/395196/
http://www.labirint.ru/books/210655/
http://my-shop.ru/shop/books/1281380.html

----------


## Анастасия Зудина

Продам теплое на маму и младенца 
1. демисезонный комбез Mothercare 0-3  - 500
DSC_0749.JPG
2. демисезонный комбез Патагония, 100 гр утеплителя, размер 6-12 - 1200
DSC_0750.JPG
3. Зимний слитник Ленне, 330 гр, размер 74 - 2200
lenne.jpg
4. флисовый слип Коламбия, размер 6-12 - 300
5. слингокуртка Мать Ехидна, размер 46-48, белая - 1500
5829_600.jpg

----------


## Anastasia

Отдам коляску Teutonia пр-во Германия от рождения до 3 лет.
Состояние не очень, т к использовалась двумя детьми)

----------


## kiara

Оля, Веснушка-я готова продать нашу Дидриксон куртягу, завтра постираю. Звоните)! Если забыла телефон-маякни тут, я в личку тебе кину.
Еще могу предложить лесси полукомбез черный, носили в прошлом году с этой курткой.

----------


## Веснушка

О. Спасибо! Да, ты угадала))) я забыла сохранить твой тел) полукомбез вроде есть. Но ваш тоже гляну.

----------


## Kati

Продам люльку-баунсер Tiny love 3 в 1, цвет коричневый.
Удобная глубокая люлька-качалка, заменяющая детскую кроватку и шезлонг, имеет три положения спинки, в т.ч.горизонтальное.
Все чехлы и матрасик съемные, легко стираются. Подвесные игрушки, приятные мелодии, режим легкой вибрации. Дополнительно мы сами сделали ручки для переноса из комнаты в комнату и москитную сетку для сна на улице.
2000 руб.
image.jpg

----------


## татьяна

Ищу слинг шарф ямми мамми. может у кого завалялось?

----------


## Kati

Не продает ли кто беговел?

----------


## olga_s

куплю сандалики спортивные суперфиты, экко и пр. и кроксы оригинал на мальчика ножка сейчас 15,5 см где-то.

----------


## Kati

Продам слингокуртку 3-в-1 "Мать Ехидна" Монреаль в цвете бирюза-белый-геометрия (со вставкой для беременных), размер S (44) - я носила на свой 42, было свободновато. Куртка идет как зимняя, но я ее носила и поздней осенью с минимальной поддевой. Куртка в отличном состоянии, носилась один сезон. Есть всякие утяжки, капюшоны для мамы и малыша - ничего нигде не мерзнет. Реальные фото и замеры по запросу.
Описание и фото производителя есть, например, здесь: http://www.slingozavrik.com/product/...belgeometrija/
3000 руб.

----------


## Zoyala

> Продам люльку-баунсер Tiny love 3 в 1, цвет коричневый.
> Удобная глубокая люлька-качалка, заменяющая детскую кроватку и шезлонг, имеет три положения спинки, в т.ч.горизонтальное.
> Все чехлы и матрасик съемные, легко стираются. Подвесные игрушки, приятные мелодии, режим легкой вибрации. Дополнительно мы сами сделали ручки для переноса из комнаты в комнату и москитную сетку для сна на улице.
> 2000 руб. зеркало настенное
> image.jpg


Очень классная люлька, у нас была подобная

----------


## skameykin22

Люлька продана?

----------

